# Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012



## Jamdoumo (1. Januar 2012)

...


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hallo liebe Rheinfischer,


ich habe Mitte Januar einen mehrtägigen, berufsbedingten Aufenhalt in der Nähe von Köln (Spich-Lind).
Ich überlege, ob ich die Zeit nicht nutze, um mal am Rhein (erstmalig) auf Zander zu angeln.
Bin Gufi-Angler, Ausrüstung ist vorhanden. Bislang allerdings nur Erfahrung an Stillgewässern.


Es ergeben sich folgende Fragen:

- Wo lohnt es sich in der Zeit? Mondorf ist nicht allzu weit, oder?
- welche Gewichte benötigt man bei "normalen"
Wasserstand?
- Wo kann man Tageskarten kaufen? Angelladen?
- Hat evtl. jemand Bock, mich zu begleiten?




Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und Eure Antworten!

Marcus


----------



## hydrophil (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

und wieder wird sich peterk betrogen fuehlen ...


----------



## randio (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ne, der schreibt nicht mehr, der fängt nur noch "kleine" 58er. :q


----------



## Barschfreak83 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Dieses Jahr geht es für mich erstmalig nach einer mehrjährigen Rheinpause wieder an den großen Strom. Allerdings stehe ich tierisch auf OHNE GUMMI und nehme deswegen nur Matchrute und Köderfische mit.

Bin mal gespannt was da so laufen wird. Werde viel im Bereich um Neuss unterwegs sein, vielleicht läuft man dem ein oder anderen hier aus dem Forum ja über die Füße.


----------



## lsski (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hallo Freunde

 Ich wünsch euch allen ein gutes Fischen und den Zandern ein Langes Leben. 
( Damit sie groß und stark werden )

nicht zu vergessen : Schonzeit Zander: 01.04. bis 31.05. Mindestmaß > 40 cm hat vieleicht einmal für Nachkommen gesorgt.

@Barschfreak83: wenn du einen Köderfisch im Rhein auf den Grund legst fressen ihn erst die Krabben oder die Grundeln.
Da wo keine Krabben oder Grundeln sind, gibt es auch wenig Zander.
Besser und nicht so stressig ist es mit auftreibenden Köder oder Schwimmer zu angeln, oder dieses zu kombienieren.

LG Jeff


----------



## Barschfreak83 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Genau so fische ich ja auch, Matchrute und Köfi an der treibenden Pose. Hat früher mit den Krabben weniger Stress gegeben als auf Grund, muss nur gucken wie weit die Grundeln mich so in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## paule79 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hi,
ich werd mir wohl dieses Jahr auch mal wieder einen Rheinschein holen.
Ich war jetzt 3 Jahre abstinent mal sehen wases im Raum Neuss so zu holen gibt.

Ci@o
Carsten


----------



## Acharaigas (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Barschfreak83 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr geht es für mich erstmalig nach einer mehrjährigen Rheinpause wieder an den großen Strom. Allerdings stehe ich tierisch auf OHNE GUMMI und nehme deswegen nur Matchrute und Köderfische mit.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt was da so laufen wird. Werde viel im Bereich um Neuss unterwegs sein, vielleicht läuft man dem ein oder anderen hier aus dem Forum ja über die Füße.



früher oder später werden wir uns wohl zwangsläufig über den weg laufen... ;-)

viel erfolg.


----------



## pk0312 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Kein riese aber der erste Rheinzetti dies Jahr und riesenhunger hat er auch gehabt


----------



## nitronic88 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri zum Fisch, lohnts sich das denn beim dem  Pegelstand? Sieht eher nach hafen oder zufahrt aus?!


----------



## Peter K. (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri und frohes neues an alle...

Fühle mich nicht betrogen, komme sowieso arbeitstechnisch kaum noch ans Wasser und wenn dann geht es meistens an die Wupper:m

Ein erfolgreiches Zanderjahr wünsche ich euch#h#h


----------



## hydrophil (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

peter schade, dann wird thread nur halb so unterhaltsam...

ich vermisse bilder, wie deinen avatar inkl. micro-zephalus hinter dem weit vorgehaltenen 2 meter zander einfach viel zu sehr.

wuensche dennoch eine tolle wupper saison.


----------



## Peter K. (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@Hydro

Wegen Leuten wie dir, wird es hier auch keine Fotos mehr von mir und vielen anderen geben.

Immerhin habe ich mit schönen Zandern geglänzt, die ich auch vorhalten kann, bei dir kam bis dato nichts!!


----------



## rallewahn (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

hallo zusammen,
ersmal ein spätes, trotzdem herzliches, frohes neues Jahr 2012 an dieser Stelle ! 
Ich wünsche allen fette Zander mit weichen Knien bei erhöhtem Adrenalinaustoß ... Ich hoffe ich kann dieses Jahr hier auch mal mit ein paar Foto´s hier trumpfen . 

@Peter und allen Fotokünstlern ; laß dir den Spaß nicht verderben , genauso will ich die "Bestien" präsentiert sehen ! 

Ich werde dieses Jahr so zwischen Krefeld und Dormagen zu finden sein, hoffe ich treffe mal den ein oder andern.:m


----------



## rallewahn (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

jo ich bin es nochmal,

habe hier mal so eine sponntane Idee zur Diskussion bis der Wasserstand noch ein Meter auf anderthalb gefallen ist. ( sorry ich weiß daß ist hier der Zanderfang-trööt aber ....)

Wäre doch toll wenn man die gefangenen Zander so irgendwie markieren kann- also ein Ring in die Rückenflosse wäre da sicher ungünstig - aber vielleicht läßt sich da ja irgendwie ein Chip einsetzen ( ich denk da an meinen Kater) 

Fände ich spanned untereinander festzustellen wer schonmal den gleichen Zander an der Angel hatte. Wie groß war der beim letzten mal. Wie weit ist der gewandert und vor allem ist vielleicht der ein oder andere "Schlächter" eher bereit den Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen.

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Wie willste das anstellen. Chips müssen ausgelesen werden.
Also müssten diese Chips einheitlich sein.
Dann brauchste n Lesegerät, bzw. jeder der auslesen will braucht eins.

Wie willste die Chips/Lesegeräte großflächig an die Leute verteilen.

So ein Lesegerät kosten mal eben zwischen 250 und 500 Euro. 

Also ich wüsst was besseres mit dem Geld anzufangen und ich nutz die Zeit, die ich verbrauche, wenn ich n Fisch markieren würde, eher zum Angeln.

#h


----------



## Bruno 01 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



rallewahn schrieb:


> jo ich bin es nochmal,
> 
> habe hier mal so eine sponntane Idee zur Diskussion bis der Wasserstand noch ein Meter auf anderthalb gefallen ist. ( sorry ich weiß daß ist hier der Zanderfang-trööt aber ....)
> 
> ...


 

Boah |bigeyes
Dir sollten sie auch einen Chip einsetzen.Überleg mal was Du hier öffentlich schreibst.Oder bist Du einer von Peta der Futter sucht |uhoh:


Bruno


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> Boah |bigeyes
> Dir sollten sie auch einen Chip einsetzen.Überleg mal was Du hier öffentlich schreibst.Oder bist Du einer von Peta der Futter sucht |uhoh:
> 
> 
> Bruno



Ach Bruno, you made my day again.
Sorry, aber ich schrei mich grad wech


----------



## rallewahn (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Naja , 
hast ja recht hanzz es müßte da was kostengünstigers geben oder ein Sponsor - so ein Fördertopf von irgendeiner Genossenschaft - ich bin da halt noch in der "unrealistischen-ich-spinn-mal-einfach-rum-Phase" vielleicht könnte man ja doch Fische außen markieren 

@bruno: sorry wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten. nee ich bin nicht von Peta - aber vielleicht ne Idee. Die haben sicher noch 100 Lesegeräte in irgendeiner Ecke liegen, die die gerne an das Forum stiften - am besten an allen die Fotos von den dicksten größten Zander hier bis jetzt gepostet haben ....


----------



## Albert71 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Sponsor ist ein Energiekonzern. Brauchst dir nur noch die Lesegeräte besorgen.|supergri
http://www.schwevers.de/Markierung.html


----------



## pk0312 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



rallewahn schrieb:


> vielleicht könnte man ja doch Fische außen markieren




wie wärs denn wenn wir die Zettis Brandmarken wie Kühe im wilden Westen das geht schnell und kostengünstig mitm feuerzeug :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

also echt mal lass die spinnerei mal in der öffentlichkeit sein sonst springt wirklich noch ne tierschutzorganisation drauf an


----------



## rallewahn (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@ pk0312: ich bin gerade vom Stuhl gefallen vor lachen . 

wie hanzz schon geschrieben hat - ich geh auch lieber angel als "markiern" 
Also laßt wieder übers fischen schreiben. 
Wie sieht es aus bei Euch ? der Pegel ist bei 3,80 m .
Ich war am Sonntag unterwegs, da war der Pegel noch bei 4,60 m und ich bin als Schneider nach hause ...
Ich bin um diese Jahreszeit und dem Pegel aber nicht geübt. Denke mal meine 24 er Köpfe waren noch viel zu leicht.


----------



## Besorger (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

sonntag gabs 10 zander bis 52cm   nix wildes


----------



## Schwingspitze (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri zu den Zetti´s,
10 St. an der Zahl ist doch schon eine gute Sache,auch 
wenn se nicht so groß waren.
Leider ist der Rhein ca. 100 km von mir weg :c
Bei den Benzinpreisen z.Z. muß ich mich mit dem DHK und der Lippe bei Stockum zufrieden geben, nicht zu vergessen die Möhne ist auch nicht so weit weg von mir.
Gruß Dete


----------



## DHausW (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

markieren????du solltest schnell angeln fahren und die frische luft genießen! sauerstoff /hirn!!!!! vielleicht sollten wir die zander einfach anritzen mit rasierklingen ! oh man manche lete haben einen anne waffel! heute oder morgen wollen wir auch mal ne runde am rhein bevor sonntag der pgel wieder zu hoch ist!!!:vik:


----------



## Peter K. (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Echt arm, wie hier User beleidigt und niedergemacht werden. 

Aber das ist halt das übliche Niveau hier, wird sich wohl nie ändern!


----------



## Niclas S. (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ich gebe dieser Kritik meine volle Zustimmung.

Wie sich manche Leute immer wieder an sowas waiden....


----------



## randio (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Echt arm, wie hier User beleidigt und niedergemacht werden.
> 
> Aber das ist halt das übliche Niveau hier, wird sich wohl nie ändern!



Mensch Junge, ich habe die persönlichen Nachrichten gelesen die du an pk geschrieben hast!!!

Gerade DU solltest nach diesen Nachrichten nicht den "Gutmenschen" spielen. 

Naja, zurück zum Thema:
Die Zander beißen!


----------



## Besorger (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

darum schreibe ich hier auch nix mehr. weil jeder 2 einen ansaugt wegen irgnedwas!!!!!!! japp die zander beissen und die pegel sinken wieder   kann mir jemand sagen wo es die zander kant kaulis gibt?


----------



## randio (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Da muss ich widersprechen, die Pegel steigen wieder und zwar sehr schnell...


----------



## zorra (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Und bisschen Wind gibt es noch als Zugabe.
gr.zorra


----------



## Peter K. (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@Randio
"Junge", du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen!

Wenn er so einen Mist von sich gibt und beleidigend wird, lasse ich das nicht auf mir sitzen, da er mich nicht kennt, das kann ich garnicht ab, vor allem von Leuten die über das Internet ne große Klappe haben und sonst kein Wort rausbringen!

Ich habe es per PN gemacht, weil sowas hier auch net reingehört.. 

Du siehst ja anhand der Beiträge, dass sehr viele dieses Forum genau wegen solchen "Spezialisten" meiden.

und es werden immer mehr....


----------



## randio (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Und warum hast du es dann gestern nicht wieder via PN gemacht? 

Und warum tangiert dich das, dass viele User dieses Board meiden? 
Zander fängste wohl keine mehr, aber zum stänkern kommste immer mal gerne vorbei...

Fragen über Fragen an diesem regnerischen Tag...

Anbei ist es mir im Grunde auch egal, nur man sollte sich ab und an auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen... 

Davon mal ab, wünsche ich dir trotzdem noch viele dicke Forellen in der Wupper.


----------



## Peter K. (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@Randio
Gestern war nicht eine Person gemeint, sondern eine Vielzahl...

Doch habe wieder gute Fische gefangen, aber wie ich schon gesagt habe, poste ich keine Fänge mehr..

Ich kann es halt gut nachvollziehen, wieso das Forum immer mehr gemieden wird, hätte alles sehr interessant werden können, wenn es diese schwarzen Schaffe nicht geben würde, aber mir is das auch mittlerweile egal..
Ich denke mehr muss man auch nicht mehr schreiben..

Petri trotzdem an die vernünftigen


----------



## rallewahn (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@ Pupsi ; ich weiß nicht wie du daruf kommst daß ich Fische anritzen will oder in irgendeine Form verletzen -
 Die Antwort von PK fand ich ja noch sehr lustig - Deine nicht mehr !

Mein durchaus positiver Gedanke war, daß es ja vielleicht sehr interessant wäre mehr über unsern Zielfiscch zu erfahren und den ein oder andern Kochtopf-Jäger zu animiern Fische zurückzusetzen ....

Danke Albert für deine positive konstruktive Antwort !#6

Als Neuling hier finde ich es Schade, daß ihr  Euch nicht vielmehr unser aller Leidenschaft  widmet - Ich kann nur für mehr Toleranz werben . :m

Aber das ist wohl gerade das bescheidene regnerischen Wetter .
Liebe Grüße in die Runde


----------



## Bruno 01 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



rallewahn schrieb:


> @ Pupsi ; ich weiß nicht wie du daruf kommst daß ich Fische anritzen will oder in irgendeine Form verletzen -
> Die Antwort von PK fand ich ja noch sehr lustig - Deine nicht mehr !
> 
> Mein durchaus positiver Gedanke war, daß es ja vielleicht sehr interessant wäre mehr über unsern Zielfiscch zu erfahren und den ein oder andern Kochtopf-Jäger zu animiern Fische zurückzusetzen ....
> ...


 

Also ganz im ernst,Dein Nickname scheint Programm zu sein.
Du sprichst von Chip einsetzen oder anderen Markierungen ohne dem Fisch leid zu zu fügen |kopfkrat
Du sprichst von "Schlächtern-Kochtopfangler"(welche sich Gesetzeskonform verhalten) und dann von Toleranz #d
Du findest es schade das wir uns nicht *mehr* unserer Leidenschaft widmen :q:q 
Aber wie gesagt,lass *Dir* doch einen Chip Einpflanzen.Würde gerne mehr über Deine Gewohnheiten und Stellen am Rhein erfahren :q

Bruno


----------



## hanzz (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Moin 
Nix los mehr hier ?

Ich war selber mal in den Häfen Duisburg.
Bei drei Ausflügen konnt ich n 55er Zander erwischen, aber sonst tote Hose.


#h


----------



## siloaffe (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hey Hanzz 

Das Wasser ist einfach zu kalt 1-3°c. 
Hier und da wird `n Fisch gefangen, wie z.B. gestern hat Asphaltmonster beim zandern nen 80er Hecht gefangen. 
http://www.raubfischcrew.de/showthread.php?tid=372&pid=7463#pid7463
Das sind aber Außnahmen. 

Ich befürchte das, dass Wasser erst zur Schonzeit an die 7-8°c kommt....

Bis denne 
Markus


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Also wir waren Samstag am Wasser und hatten 2 Bisse an einem Spot.
Danke nochmal  an den Herrn Kormoran, der uns dieses Verraten hat.  
Ich vermute man muss genau die Uhrzeit erwischen, wenn Sie auf Beutezug gehen. 

Allgemeine Frage, ich habe einen Spot gefunden, wo ein 18g Jig mit 5" GF gut 9 Sekunden & ein 14g ca. 16 Sekunden braucht, um auf Grund zu kommen, dort Ist eine leichte Rückströmung. Leider hatte ich dort keinen Biss, würdest ihr es dort nochmal versuchen? 

Gruß
  Michael


----------



## Anek20dot (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Heute waren wir mit nem Kumpel zum ersten mal in 2012 am Rhein. Bei einem akzeptablen Wetter gabs für mich einen 56er..  dazu noch einen Fehlbiss...








Kumpel konnte einen 94er Wels landen...davon gibts kein Bild, da in NL



Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## Marrec83 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Schönes Foto und Petri Heil !

Ist der köder zufällig aus USA ? Sieht aus wie mein Gummi-Favorit.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri zum Zetti!!! #6 Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Samstag das erste Mal 2012 zum Rhein wandern...


----------



## Sakier (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hey,
Ich wollte gestern mit nem Kollegen auch mal die Saison 2012 einleiten und einen Zander überlisten!
Und da ist mir doch glatt der beste Fang meines Lebens an den Haken gegangen 

Nen fast 1 Meter großer Lachs !
Sieht auf dem Foto leider kleiner aus als er ist da ich ihn nich unnötig hoch heben wollte, aber im Video sieht man die wirklich Größe.

Hier mal der Video link 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okNxCjdbmac
ich bin immernoch geflasht 

Greetz


----------



## randio (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ganz große PETRI!!!
Und vorbildlich zurückgesetzt, allein dafür haste ihn dir verdient!!!

Und ja, ich muss gestehen, ich bin neidisch. ;-)

@Anekdot
Auch ein schöner Fisch!


----------



## masterpike (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@Sakier

Alter Schwede, na der hat bestimmt Laune gemacht!!!
Fettes Petri zum Ausnahmefang!!!

@Anek20dot Petri, scheint als würden die Zander langsam wieder anfangen zu fressen.


@randio ich glaub da wird jeder neidisch!!! echt krass!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Allround (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

dickes petri!!!

sehr schöner fisch:vik:


----------



## buddah (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

sehr geiler Lachs ...Petri!!


----------



## Fr33 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Schönes Ding  War schon bisin heftiger als ein Zander oder ;D

PS: Schöne Ecke habt ihr da am Rhein.. Buhnen gleich am Wohngebiet und dann auch noch recht Lange ... von sowas träumen wir hier bei Hessen...


----------



## Sakier (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hehe vielen Dank 
Ja wir haben hier tatsächlich eine sehr schöne Gegend und auch noch eine der Strömungsstärksten!
Ja direkt nach dem Biss ging er mir sofort in die Strömung und ich konnte nicht viel machen, hab eigentlich mit einem Hecht oder Waller gerechnet.
Wer rechnet schon mit einem Lachs ! |bigeyes

Greetz
sakier


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

WOW!!! |bigeyes Richtig geiles Ding, Petri!!!! #6 Hammer!!!
Wer da nicht neidisch ist, der lügt sich selbst in die Tasche...


----------



## MoselBarbe (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@Anek20dot

Welchen Gummifisch hast Du denn benutzt, wenn ich fragen darf? 


Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Anek20dot (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Geiler Fisch... dickes Petri !!! 

Der Zander biss auf einen Walleye spezial dead Fish "Kauli" von raubfischspezialist.


Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## oldholborn (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Super Fische, v.a. der Lachs! Petri!


----------



## Acharaigas (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

hut ab, gratuliere. ein fisch wie ihn sich jeder wünscht.

und stör dich nicht an dem kommentar bei youtube. hast weitestgehend alles richtig gemacht. nen spezi, der sich mit lachsen auskennt, findet vielleicht was - aber nur vielleicht. 

aber ICH hätte alles genauso gemacht wie du.

und klasse, dass du für den fisch ins wasser gehst um ihn hilfestellung zu geben bis er wieder fit ist.

#6


----------



## Kotzi (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Auch Glückwunsch von mir zum Fang, sowas fängt man wirklich nicht alltäglich, vorallem noch so gut genährt.
Und du hast dich auch sichtlich bemüht den Fisch möglichst schonend zu behandeln, wer weiß wie man selber reagiert hätte wenn man sowas dran hat.

Die optimale Lösung wäre im Nachhinein vll gewesen ihn im Wasser noch abzuhaken , aber wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, wer weiß wie man selber  reagiert in so einer Situation.


----------



## Sakier (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ja man rechnet ja mit solchen Kommentaren aber irgendwie störts einen dann ja doch 
Das Problem war wirklich die Steinpackung, da hätte man nicht ins Wasser gehen können. Wir haben ihn ja nicht da gekeschert wo wir ihn released haben, da wäre mein Kollege glaube ich schon bei der Landung ins Wasser gegangen. 
Aber tatsächlich habe ich mich während des Drills in ein kleines Kind verwandelt und da erstmal klar zu bleiben und zu checken was man wie am besten macht war wirklich nicht so einfach ^^

greetz


----------



## LahnHunter (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

_*Heeeh wooow |bigeyes

.... wer fängt schon so einen Hammer-Lachs im Rhein, Glückwunsch und schön das er wieder schwimmt*_ #6


----------



## Raubfischzahn (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Bin zwar kein Rhein-Angler aber dennoch wünsch ich dir ein dickes Petri zum geilen Lachs! Das ist vor allem ja auch ein gutes Zeichen, dass die Wasserqualität deutlich besser geworden ist bzw. besser wird. Bei uns in der Saale kann man auch schon wieder Meerforellen fangen was vor ein paar Jahren sicherlich nicht möglich gewesen wäre. 
Und auch wie du mit dem Fisch umgegangen bist, gibt es meiner Meinung nach nichts auszusetzen. Daher nimm dir solche Kommentare wie auf deiner YouTube Seite nicht so zu Herzen. Ich kenne das auch von meiner Seite und hab mal kurz drüber geschmunzelt und dann gelöscht:q#6


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hammer ohne Worte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PETRI

Gruß aus Castrop#h


----------



## zorra (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@Sakier ganz was besondere dazu Petri...Video auch Geil.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Bruno 01 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@Sakier
Fettes neidisches Petri #6
Ein herrlich Markeloser Salm 


@ Anek20dot
Auch wenn Dein Fisch hier etwas im Schatten steht :q
Petri zum schönen Zetti #6




Bruno #h


----------



## Tim78 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Na das macht Hoffnung statt nach Norwegen an dem Rhein !!! Hoffe für alle das der Traum in den Nächsten 10 Jahren weiter in die Nähe rückt  Nen Fettes Petri an den Fänger!


----------



## heineken2003 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Schöner Fisch und absolut klasse Verhalten!

Petri

Heineken!


----------



## Carpdr (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

super geiler Fisch und dickes Petri. Solch einen Lachs und dazu noch im Rhein. enifach nur klasse. Da sieht man, was der Rhein für ein Potenzial hat.
Gruss
Carpdr


----------



## manolo86 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri auch von mir.

Das ist wahrlich mal ein Ausnahmefisch.
Auch schön, dass du uns mit dem Video daran teilhaben lässt.


----------



## Gemini (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Toller Fisch, Glückwunsch!

So langsam könntet ihr euch schonmal einen neuen Thread-Titel überlegen. 
Neben den wirklich tollen Zanderfängen sieht man immer öfter Salmoniden hier, und das waren nur Beifänge.

Schön zu sehen wie sich euer Gewässer offensichtlich entwickelt.


----------



## masterpike (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Gemini schrieb:


> Toller Fisch, Glückwunsch!
> 
> So langsam könntet ihr euch schonmal einen neuen Thread-Titel überlegen.
> Neben den wirklich tollen Zanderfängen sieht man immer öfter Salmoniden hier, und das waren nur Beifänge.
> ...



Das mit der Entwicklung stimmt absolut. Trifft sowohl auf Zander, Waller und auch auf die Salmos zu. (Ja die Grundeln natürlich auch) 

Nur gibt es am Rhein leider zu viele "Angler" (Wenn man sie überhaupt so nennen darf), denen die Entwicklung und die gleichzeitige Erholung einiger Bestände einfach komplett egal ist und diese durch Ihr Handeln stark gefährden.

@Sakier: An deinem Verhalten war absolut nichts auszusetzen und dem Lachs geht es bestimmt wieder sehr gut.#6 
Schön zu wissen, dass er weiter schwimmt. 

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## hydrophil (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Na das macht Hoffnung statt nach Norwegen an dem Rhein !!! Hoffe für alle das der Traum in den Nächsten 10 Jahren weiter in die Nähe rückt



schliesse mich masterpike an ... 

und wenn unsere "kollegen" doch nicht schaffen, alles zu killen, braten, sauer einzulegen bzw zu raeuchern, dann werden die behoerden das halt durch ausweisung neuer, umfangreicher vogelschutzgebiete regeln.


----------



## Sakier (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ja leider sind sie ja schon auf gutem weg, zumindest hier am oberen niederrhein alles mit vogelschutzgebieten dicht zu machen.
Ich weiss nicht wie es bei euch ist aber das mit dem kontrollieren von unseren "kollegen" könnte auch mal intensiver gemacht werden oder eher gesagt mal gestartet werden.....
Aber das ist vermutlich auch ein anderes Thema...


----------



## zander23 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Fettes Petri,
sehr schöner Fisch!
Kann da auch nicht negatives im Handling erkennen. Schön wieder released.#6


----------



## uga (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hatte dir auf fbook schon gratuliert,aber nochmals super Aktion.auch das du ihn schonend behandelt hast und C&R.super Vorbild.das wir uns da noch nicht übern weg gelaufen sind?!?!?bin auch oft da!!!


----------



## randio (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Tja, da werdet ihr nun noch so einigen mehr über den Weg laufen... 
Denke den Spot kannste in nächster Zeit in die Tonne treten. ;-)
Das ist halt die Kehrseite der Medaille.


----------



## silviomopp (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

#6 petri !!!


----------



## zorra (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



randio schrieb:


> Tja, da werdet ihr nun noch so einigen mehr über den Weg laufen...
> Denke den Spot kannste in nächster Zeit in die Tonne treten. ;-)
> Das ist halt die Kehrseite der Medaille.


...dat hat auch Vorteile...dann werden die anderen wieder frei.
gr.zorra


----------



## Anek20dot (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> @ Anek20dot
> Auch wenn Dein Fisch hier etwas im Schatten steht :q
> Petri zum schönen Zetti #6
> 
> Bruno #h



Ach kein Thema...:q war ja nur ein mitte 50ger..

Der Lachs ist bei uns ein Ausnahmefisch, vorallem in der Größe !!!! Sei ihm die Aufmerksamkeit gegönnt #6


----------



## Eichelfritte (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Sakier schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ich wollte gestern mit nem Kollegen auch mal die Saison 2012 einleiten und einen Zander überlisten!
> Und da ist mir doch glatt der beste Fang meines Lebens an den Haken gegangen
> 
> ...



Erstmal Petri zu dem Hammer Fisch!!!

Ich hab da aber noch ne Frage. Ich bin noch ein blutiger Anfänger und wollte wissen, warum du den Fisch beim release immer wieder zurück ziehst? Bekommt er dadurch mehr sauerstoffreiches Wasser in die Kiemen gedrückt?


----------



## barschli48 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Auch von mir ein Petri #r#r#r#r#r
super Lachs!

Hast du den fang gemeldet frage weil sich die ehrenamtlichen den arsch seit jahren aufreissen damit wir solche "bei"fänge bekommen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri zum Lachs, das ist wirklich etwas ganz besonderes! Besser sicher keschern als voller Adrenalin auf den aalglatten Steinpackungen herumkrebsen und sich und den Fisch gefährden...


----------



## Sakier (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@Eichelfritte

Genau also ich bin mir da auch nicht 100% sicher, aber bei den meisten Fischen war es so das sie mit der Methode schneller auf die Beine gekommen sind.

@barschli48

Ja klar, hab den Fang natürlich Vorschriftsmäßig schon gemeldet und ist auch bestätigt worden das es sich um einen Lachs handelt und wurde in die Fanglisten eingeschrieben 

@Uga

Das könnte sein ich kann dich auf deinem Bild nicht wirklich erkennen! Aber an der Stelle bin ich zumindest ziemlich oft. Vielleicht sieht man sich nochmal da, oder auch nicht wenn die jetzt überlaufen ist. Aber ich denke auch das dafür andere frei werden, man kann sich ja hier über Stellen nicht beklagen


----------



## Sakier (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Moin,

War heute um dem Lernen aus dem weg zu gehen mal wieder an meiner Lieblings Spot fischen.
Um 14 Uhr hab ich den Entschluss gefasst, um halb 3 war ich am Wasser 

Erstmal kurz die Stelle wirken lassen, hab ja schöne Erinnerungen dran !

Naja gut 2 1/2 Stunden komplett garnichts, dann gegen 17 Uhr innerhalb von 20 Minuten 4 Zander und 2 Aussteiger.
Da hab ich wohl einen Schwarm erwischt.
"Leider" waren die Fische 40-55 cm groß, dafür schwimmen aber alle 4 wieder ;-)
Mein vorheriger Fang scheint aufjedenfall schon die Runde gemacht zu haben, hatte nämlich insgesamt Besuch von 5 anderen Anglern.....
Aber das ist halt die Kehrseite der Medaille.
Auf jedenfall ein toller Angeltag und es scheint das die Zander aktiver werden.

Gruß 
sakier


----------



## randio (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ja, echt ekelhaft wie das hier mit den Spot-Huntern läuft. Man müsste diese Bande mal des öfteren mit gestellten Spots und Ködern derbe verarschen. Aber gut, warst auch zum größten Teil selbst schuld. Hast ja wirklich jedes Medium genutzt um den Spot publik zu machen. 

Weniger ist oft mehr...

P.S. Zumindest beim späteren zusammenschneiden...

Ach und Petri zu den Lütten.


----------



## Sakier (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



randio schrieb:


> Ja, echt ekelhaft wie das hier mit den Spot-Huntern läuft. Man müsste diese Bande mal des öfteren mit gestellten Spots und Ködern derbe verarschen. Aber gut, warst auch zum größten Teil selbst schuld. Hast ja wirklich jedes Medium genutzt um den Spot publik zu machen.
> 
> Weniger ist oft mehr...
> 
> ...



Da hast du allerdings Recht, nunja ich war euphorisch und wollt halt irgendwie zeigen was es für Fische im Rhein gibt.
Egal selbst schuld und es gibt ja auch noch andere Spots


----------



## sven_sid (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Sakier schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> War heute um dem Lernen aus dem weg zu gehen mal wieder an meiner Lieblings Spot fischen.
> Um 14 Uhr hab ich den Entschluss gefasst, um halb 3 war ich am Wasser
> ...



nein wie geil ist das den das die ganzen depen da hin stiefeln und bestimmt versucht haben deinen lachs noch mal zufangen ^^ 
ein lachs ist ja kein fisch der wandert ^^


----------



## zorra (1. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@Sakier...werde mir das Schauspiel mal ansehen am WE.....vielleicht kommt der Bademeister aus DO ja auch noch mit seiner Fussgruppe vorbei.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## barschli48 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri Boardies,

war am Mittwoch erfolgreich und konnte meinen 1 Baitcast Zander
fangen:m


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



sven_sid schrieb:


> nein wie geil ist das den das die ganzen depen da hin stiefeln und bestimmt versucht haben deinen lachs noch mal zufangen ^^
> ein lachs ist ja kein fisch der wandert ^^




Das mag eventuell der Grund sein, aber....

Vielleicht nicht den selben Lachs. |kopfkrat

Ich glaube nämlich, daß der Spot, warum auch immer, geeignet ist, den Lachsen (und auch Meerforellen?) eine Ruhepause zu bescheren. 

@ Sakier

Gerne reie ich mich in die Schaar der Gratulanten ein! #6
Also auch von mir ein kräftiges   *P E T R I  ---  H E I L*   zu dem außergewöhlichen "Bei"-fang. #6

Eine Ausnahmesituation, ohne Zweifel. Super die Nerven behalten und absolut vorbildlich gehandelt!  TOP!!! #6
Na ja. Und was die Verbreitung des Fanges angeht, ist es meiner Meinung nach nur zu gut nach zu vollziehen. 

Weiterhin viel Petri.

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Sakier (2. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Das mag eventuell der Grund sein, aber....
> 
> Vielleicht nicht den selben Lachs. |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Hey,

Das mit der Ruhepause höre ich jetzt zum zweiten mal 
Wird wohl wirklich an der Tiefe des Spotes liegen und der hier  herschenden Rheinströmung.
Und danke danke für die Blumen!

@zorra

Wir wollen am Sonntag wohl auch los, haben uns noch nicht entschieden ob wir den Tag über am Rhein gemütlich aus dem sitzen den Zandern nachstellen wollen oder es sportlich nehmen. Vermutlich beides *g*
Wenn du lust hast, sag bescheid 

Gruß
sakier


----------



## barschli48 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

War Heute Abend erfolgreich#6
Auf gelbe Sandra von Delande 10cm gefaulenzt!


----------



## Anek20dot (5. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri !!! Die Fische sind wieder munter .

So. gabs in der ersten Stunde (7.00-8.00) 4 Bisse, die alle verwertet werden konnten. u.a. auch dieser 60ger. Danach war nichts mehr zu holen... 







Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## Anek20dot (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

|kopfkrat gut wenn keiner will, dann mache ich weiter....

von heute: um 6.55 Uhr ein 61ger






10 min. später war ein 40ger am Ufer....

und gegen 10.00 Uhr ein 54ger







Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri Heil, 
scheint ja wieder los zu gehen. 
Sind die aus dem Rhein?


----------



## Anek20dot (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

*Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012 #h
*


----------



## barschli48 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri @Anek20dot schöne serie!!!!!!
Darf man fragen ob Action oder NoAction Köder?
Bei mir haben nur NoAction gefunzt!!!!!


----------



## Anek20dot (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

benutze auch in der kalten Jahreszeit Action-Köder...

#t habe immer noch kein Vertrauen in die No-Versionen...


----------



## barschli48 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@Anek20dot:
Fische auch "erst" seit letzter Saison mit NoAction
Gefaulenzt oder in kleinen sprüngen Lupftechnik von uns getauft!
Ein Kollege hat im Oktober 2011 seine ersten Räuber auf NoAction gefangen 48cm,43cm und 38cm Barsch das mit den ersten zehn Würfen!
Fange sehr gut damit!Probieren kann ich nur empfelen:
FinS und Shad Impact!


----------



## DaTamer83 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hallo Ihr Rhein Freaks:vik:,
hab da mal paar fragen an euch. 
Ich fahre dieses kommende WE nach Bruchsal/Karlsruhe zu den Schwiegerleuten. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann hat der Zander erst ab 1.APRIL Schonzeit oder irre ich mich da |kopfkrat.
Hatte mal eine Tageskarte am Rhein vor 2 Jahren in der nähe Vom Atomkraftwerk nähe Phillipsburg. gefangen hatte ich damals nichts. Könntet Ihr mir vielleicht paar Tips und Infos geben wo da hotspots bzgl. dieses Gewässer geben? Oder auch einen anderen Gewässertip? auch gerne per PN. wäre ja nur vllt. 1-2 mal im Jahr am Wasser, also keine Angst davor :q. Wäre natürlich klasse wenn einer aus der Gegend wäre und mich vllt. mitnehmen würde #6.
Danke schon mal im vorraus für die Antworten.

MfG Tamer

P.S.: Es geht mir ums Spinnfischen.


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Sakier schrieb:


> ........
> Hier mal der Video link
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okNxCjdbmac
> ich bin immernoch geflasht  Greetz



Der Link funktioniert (bei mir) nicht|kopfkrat


----------



## u-see fischer (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Lauben-Lothar schrieb:


> Der Link funktioniert (bei mir) nicht|kopfkrat



So ist das, wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Internet :q :m.

Als der User Sakier das hier reingestellt hat, funktionierte der Link noch einwandfrei. Nachdem die dort gezeigte Stelle von Scharen von Anglern aufgesucht worden ist, hat der das Vidoe offensichtlich nicht mehr der breiten öffentlichkeit zugängig gemacht.


----------



## randio (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Späte, zu späte Einsicht...


----------



## Anek20dot (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

War heute gegen 5.40 schon am Ufer. Die ersten Versuche zu Wobbeln haben kein Fisch gebracht. Die Zander klebten am Grund und waren am fressen, aber nur 15 Minuten lang |uhoh:... von 6.30 bis 6.45 konnte ich 4 Zander landen... bei 53cm war Schluß..
1 Stunde später wurde noch ein mitte 20er Barsch verhaftet. 


Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Die Zander sind zurzeit gut drauf...Tags über läuft Fin S gut und Abends Kopyto River...


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



randio schrieb:


> Späte, zu späte Einsicht...



Danke, lieber spät als nie, oder ?:vik:

Ist aber in Ordnung|wavey:


----------



## Anek20dot (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri !! schöne Fische


----------



## Sakier (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri, schöne Fänge.
Ab Dienstag bin ich nach 5 Tagen Pause auch endlich wieder am Wasser 

@Lauben-Lothar

Wenn du einen google und/oder einen youtube Account hast, kannst du mir den per PN die E-Mail Adresse schicken und ich schicke dir eine Einladung zum Video. Ich habe es aus den von u-see fischer erklärtem Grund lieber privat gemacht, da die Reaktion der Spothunter doch schon extrem war 

Gruß 
sakier


----------



## barschli48 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Allen Fängern ein DICKES Petri Heil!!!!!!

Bei uns laufen Wobbler sehr gut allerdings erst ab Dämmerung!


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Sakier schrieb:


> @Lauben-Lothar
> 
> Wenn du einen google und/oder einen youtube Account hast, kannst du mir den per PN die E-Mail Adresse schicken und ich schicke dir eine Einladung zum Video. Ich habe es aus den von u-see fischer erklärtem Grund lieber privat gemacht, da die Reaktion der Spothunter doch schon extrem war
> Gruß
> sakier



PN ist raus. 
Danke schon mal + Petri zu dem Ausnahmefang.|wavey:


----------



## sven_sid (11. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

hi waren heute auch zu zweit am wasser konnten einen zander verhaften außer einen hecht wie groß und auf fotos habe ich bezüglch der schonzeit verzichtet und habe ihm sofort die freiheit wieder geschänkt 

gruß sven


----------



## DaTamer83 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



DaTamer83 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Rhein Freaks:vik:,
> hab da mal paar fragen an euch.
> Ich fahre dieses kommende WE nach Bruchsal/Karlsruhe zu den Schwiegerleuten. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann hat der Zander erst ab 1.APRIL Schonzeit oder irre ich mich da |kopfkrat.
> Hatte mal eine Tageskarte am Rhein vor 2 Jahren in der nähe Vom Atomkraftwerk nähe Phillipsburg. gefangen hatte ich damals nichts. Könntet Ihr mir vielleicht paar Tips und Infos geben wo da hotspots bzgl. dieses Gewässer geben? Oder auch einen anderen Gewässertip? auch gerne per PN. wäre ja nur vllt. 1-2 mal im Jahr am Wasser, also keine Angst davor :q. Wäre natürlich klasse wenn einer aus der Gegend wäre und mich vllt. mitnehmen würde #6.
> ...



Keiner aus der Gegend der mir nen tip geben kann? Währe für jeden tip dankbar. 
Mfg Tamer


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@badboy199

Petri zu den Fängen. Sehr schöne Fische !


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



DaTamer83 schrieb:


> Keiner aus der Gegend der mir nen tip geben kann? Währe für jeden tip dankbar.
> Mfg Tamer


 

'schau doch mal unter den PLZ im Forum.
Eventuell ist dort mehr Bewegung.


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (16. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ja is denn schon Schonzeit #d
Keine Fänge mehr ???

Kann doch nicht sein dass ich mir noch den Rheinschein holen muß


----------



## Anek20dot (21. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Heute gab's in 3 Stunden 2 Fische. Einen 77er, der zu tief geschluckt hat und einen mitte 50, der wieder schwimmt.

Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## siloaffe (21. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Damit ihr Schnarschnasen was zum gucken habt hier auch noch mal........:q 

Mir war gestern Abend `n bissl spinnen 
*
Ich hab einen Zander auf nen Lucky Craft gelandet:vik:
und ein richtig fetter hat den Megabassköder vor meinen Füßer ausgespuckt|gr:

* *Wann:* 20.03.2012 19:10Uhr

*Wo:* Mittelrhein

*Größe/Gewicht:* 55cm

*Köder:* Lucky Craft......

*Gerät:*J.C. Spin de Luxe 2,70m 20/60g - Mitchell Blade Alu 4500

*Schnur:* 0,14er Terraline

*Wetter:* ca.8 Grad / klarer Himmel / Windstill






Bis denne 
Markus


----------



## otti90 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hier der größte der letzten Tage

60+


----------



## siloaffe (23. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Zuerst mal: Petri Heil Otti#6

Leute, 
wat is los|kopfkrat, 
macht euch ans Wasser die Zander laufen#6

Ich hab gestern einen gefangen und mindestens 5-6 Bisse  versemmelt|motz:
Wenn ich nicht nur 1,5 Stunden Zeit gehabt hätte wäre sicherlich noch  mehr gegangen|rolleyes 

*Wann:* 22.03.2012 18:15Uhr

*Wo:* Mittelrhein

*Größe/Gewicht:* 63cm

*Köder:* Lunker Citty

*Gerät:* Abu Garcia Fantasista Yabai 2,80m 20/70g - Mitchell Blade  Alu 4500

*Schnur:* 0,12er Terraline

*Wetter:* ca.14 Grad / klarer Himmel / Windstill






Bis denne 
Markus


----------



## Grxzlx (23. März 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Zuerst mal: Petri Heil Otti#6
> 
> Leute,
> wat is los|kopfkrat,
> ...




Petri zum Fisch

Also ich war gestern hinter Emmerich in Holland am Rhein, erst paar Stunden gefeedert und zwei Grundeln gefangen  und später paar Stunden ein paar wirklich schöne und tiefe Buhnen mit 18 und 21 Gramm Jigs mit Lunker City Shaker (Arkansas Shiner war das glaube ich) nicht ein Biss, vor ner Woche hatte ich auf einen ähnlichen aber etwas größer um die 15cm einen Biss, keine Ahnung was los ist. Ich denke Tags über momentan ist nicht so gut am Niederrehin momentan, habe ja auch bei den anderen gesehen das sie tagsüber schlechter gefangen haben.


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Noch 2 Mal schlafen dann gehts in NRW wieder los....ich bin gespannt auf viele Berichte und tolle Bilder.

Petri heil @ all!


----------



## Der-Graf (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ich werde euch das WE Vorsprung geben, um alles wegzufangen - da ruft bei mir laute Musik und viel Bier in der Eifel. Werde also erst kommende Woche starten können. Wird mal Zeit für den ersten Zander - letztes Jahr wollte die nicht so recht...


----------



## Kolossos (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Endlich...
Freitag um 02.00Uhr geht es los...

Vielleicht sieht man sich.

Gregor

Mit besten Grüßen aus Kamen


----------



## Aurikus (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ich mach mich auch um 02:00 Uhr auf den Weg, um eine halbe Stunde später am Wasser zu sein!! Endlich geht's los Männer's!!!
Kann mich nur noch immer nicht entscheiden, ob ich mit der GuFi-Rute, oder Baitcaster losziehe!! Bin mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs und muss mich, was Gepäck angeht, etwas einschränken!! Wenn's mit der GuFi-Rute losgehen sollte, pack ich zwar ein paar Wobbler ein, aber es macht nur halb so viel Spaß!!
Naja, mal sehen.......

Was ist denn Eure angepeilte Technik für den Ersten???


----------



## astra2016v (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Werde mal ein Grundel-Imitat ausprobieren.

Fox Rage Sluggershad in Motoroil-Glitter.
Im Rhein sind ja leider ziemlich viele Grundeln unterwegs

Mal sehen obbet wat bringt|wavey:


----------



## siloaffe (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Was ist denn Eure angepeilte Technik für den Ersten???




Ich stetze erst mal voll auf Gummie#6

Für Wobbler ist mir das Wasser zu hoch, 
zumindest an den angedachten Stellen 

Ich könnte auch in ein normaler weise viel zu flaches Buhnenfeld gehen, 
da würds momentan warscheinlich auch auf Wobbler krachen. 

Naja evtl. werd ich da noch vorbei gucken 
wenn die Zander an den andern Stellen zu zickig sind.:c 

Im Passat ist ja Platz für das ganze Gerödel so kann ich kurztfristig umdisponieren:m 

Markus


----------



## Aurikus (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@astra2016v:

Ein paar Grundelimitate hab ich mir auch zugelegt. Mal sehen was damit geht!!

@Silo:

Das ist ja mein Problem, dass ich kein Auto zum vollstopfen habe!! :-/
Aber wahrscheinlich wird's die GuFi-Rute!! Ach kacke, ich weiss es nicht!!
Es wird wohl eine kurzfristige Entscheidung!!!


----------



## heineken2003 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Wieso gestern schon? Werde heute beide Ruten mitnehmen, für flache Buhnen mit Wobbler und für tiefe mit Gufi 

Petri Heineken


----------



## Fishx (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hallo Zusammen,

hoffentlich bleibt da für mich auch noch ein Plätzchen zum Angeln...
Gruß Fishx:vik:


----------



## Sakier (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Es wird verdammt voll am Rhein, ich glaub ich mach Gebrauch von der Gleitzeit :m


----------



## Kolossos (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Sakier schrieb:


> Es wird verdammt voll am Rhein, ich glaub ich mach Gebrauch von der Gleitzeit :m



Lass dir mal Zeit...die Buhnen bei dir waren heute morgen ordentlich gefüllt...Aber alles an den bekannten Stellen...von daher..

Viel Erfolg....


----------



## Sakier (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Kolossos schrieb:


> Lass dir mal Zeit...die Buhnen bei dir waren heute morgen ordentlich gefüllt...Aber alles an den bekannten Stellen...von daher..
> 
> Viel Erfolg....


 
Warst du in Rees ?


----------



## Anglero (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



barschli48 schrieb:


> @heineken:
> Habe einen frühstart hingelegt!!
> Und auch im April/Mai mit Gummi(8cm Bleikopf 6cm DS) gefischt und schöne Barsche gefangen zwar keine Kapitalen aber 30er waren immer drin!Der eine oder andere Beifang Zander war auch dabei betriebe aber C&R Foto,messen und ab in die Freiheit!
> 
> ...


 
Verstehe ich nicht. Die Schonzeit endet doch erst heute, und gilt auch für Leute, die den Fisch nur so für ein Foto auf die Buhne legen. 

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## Anglero (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



barschli48 schrieb:


> Richtig aber Gufi angeln ist erlaubt auch wenn die Zander Schonzeit haben!Wenn dann einer am DS hängen bleibt auch gut!
> Habe am 1 Mai Angler gesehen die auf Hecht gefischt haben oder Rapfen die hatten auch Zander als beifang!
> 
> Ab Heute wird wieder gezielt gefaulenzt auf Zander!


 
Nein, das ist nicht gut, in der Schonzeit Fische zu verangeln, in dem man sie nicht sofort schonend, am besten noch im Wasser abhakt, sondern sie an Land für ein unscharfes und unterbelichtetes Foto sich schön im Sand die Schleimhaut abschmirgeln lässt und dann noch damit anzugeben. Ich glaube, Du hast die falsche Einstellung.


----------



## barschli48 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Anglero schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht gut, in der Schonzeit Fische zu verangeln, in dem man sie nicht sofort schonend, am besten noch im Wasser abhakt, sondern sie an Land für ein unscharfes und unterbelichtetes Foto sich schön im Sand die Schleimhaut abschmirgeln lässt und dann noch damit anzugeben. Ich glaube, Du hast die falsche Einstellung.



Habe keine Nicon Digicam und in der eile werden Fotos auch mal sche....!Du verwendest natürlich immer eine Abhakmatte/Plane!?
Scheint mir hier als müsse man dazu gehören um hier fänge posten zu dürfen|gr:

In diesem Sinne PETRI


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Anglero schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht gut, in der Schonzeit Fische zu verangeln, in dem man sie nicht sofort schonend, am besten noch im Wasser abhakt, sondern sie an Land für ein unscharfes und unterbelichtetes Foto sich schön im Sand die Schleimhaut abschmirgeln lässt und dann noch damit anzugeben. Ich glaube, Du hast die falsche Einstellung.




*Good Posting ! *#6

Wegen solchen "Naturliebhabern" sollte man schon über die Einführung einer weitreichenden Raubfisch-Schonzeit nachdenken...die Zander bewachen ihre Gelege gegen Grundel und Krabben - schonmal drüber nachgedacht?

Scheinbar sind manche Kollegen mit zu viel Freiheit überfordert 

(die vernünftigen Angler, die wirklich zufällig fangen sind  natürlich nicht zu kritisieren !!!)

Rheinspezie.


----------



## heineken2003 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hallo,

ich wollte hier keinen Moralkrieg vom Sockel stoßen, aber man sollte sich einfach an die Zeiten halten, wenn vor mir 3 Mann über Rot fahren bin ich nicht der 4. 

Genau so halte ich es mit dem Anglen, weil die Konsequenz wird ein NRW weites Verbot von Kunstködern in der Zanderschonzeit sein, gerade mit einer Rot- Grünen Regierung in Düsseldorf. Da muss man doch nicht unbedingt noch den Tag vorm Ende der Schonzeit angeln. 

Demnächst findeste hier dann die Threads, "Habe in der Schonzeit mit Kunstködern geangelt, wurde erwischt. Was tun?"

Ich halte mich an die bestehende Regel, denn dazu ist Sie da. Ich hoffe dass es für die ganzen "Barsch" Angler zu einem Kunstköderverbot kommt.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Aurikus (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@ heineken2003:

Kann auch sein, dass ich Dich falsch verstehe, aber Wer hat denn gesagt, dass Er einen Tag vor der Schonzeit angeln geht??


----------



## Anglero (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Aurikus schrieb:


> @ heineken2003:
> 
> Kann auch sein, dass ich Dich falsch verstehe, aber Wer hat denn gesagt, dass Er einen Tag vor der Schonzeit angeln geht??


 
Ich antworte mal.
Stimmt, warum sollte er sich nur auf den letzten Tag beschränkt haben? LOL
Spaß bei Seite. Besser, als seine eindeutigen Postings (sind ja weiterhin in den beliebten Vollzitaten zu lesen) samt Fotos einfach zu löschen, fände ich etwas Einsicht.


----------



## heineken2003 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Er hat am 01.06.2012 geschrieben, dass er schon gestern unterwegs war... folglich einen Tag vor ende der Schonzeit. Ist letztlich auch egal, ich hoffe er wird irgendwann mit einem Zander erwischt. Dieses ganze Barschgelaber dient doch nur dem zweck weiter auf Zander zu gehen. 

Bald kommt das Kunstköderverbot... hoffentlich!

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Aurikus (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ich wäre auch dafür, dass es ein Kunstköderverbot gibt, aber wieviele sich bei den mauen Kontrollen daran halten würden, steht auf nen anderem Blatt Papier!!!


----------



## heineken2003 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hallo,

jetzt kann man sagen, dass man am Rhein auf Barsch angelt also kann einem keiner was wenn man keinen Zander in der Tüte hat.

Wenn es ein Kunstköderverbot geben würde und man würde erwischt, dann sähe die Sache schon anders aus. Zuerst als Ordnungswidrigkeit mit dem entsprechenden Bußgeld und später bei wiederholtem Fehlverhalten Strafanzeige und Angelschein entzug.

Ich nehme immer wieder gerne die Holländer als Vorbild für taugliche C&R Regeln, bei denen gibt es auch Kunstköderverbote. Und deren Fischbestände kann man mit unseren bei weitem nicht vergleichen.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## e!k (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Er hat am 01.06.2012 geschrieben, dass er schon gestern unterwegs war... folglich einen Tag vor ende der Schonzeit. Ist letztlich auch egal, ich hoffe er wird irgendwann mit einem Zander erwischt. Dieses ganze Barschgelaber dient doch nur dem zweck weiter auf Zander zu gehen.
> 
> Bald kommt das Kunstköderverbot... hoffentlich!
> 
> ...




Auch wenn ich nicht am Rhein angle sehe ich das genauso !! Die gleiche Problematik gibt es bei uns nämlich leider auch. Die "Barschangler" in der Zanderschonzeit haben das Prinzip einer Schonzeit absolut nicht verstanden. C&R hin oder her. Es geht doch letzlich darum den Fischen ein ungestörtes Laichgeschäft zu ermöglichen, ohne das zwischen ihnen die Kunstköder hin und herfliegen. 
Denn auch wenn man alle Exemplare zurücksetzt ist der zusätzliche Stress innerhalb der Laichzeit durch Drill usw. sicherlich alles andere als förderlich für das Laichgeschäft. Darüber hinaus sind die Fische ohnehin schon strapaziert und erholen sich langsamer. Abgesehen davon ist es auch bei einem C&R-Vorsatz immernoch möglich einen Zander (der evtl. sogar noch nicht abgelaicht hat) zu verangeln. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Naja.... ich sehe das entspannt.... er hat ja nicht mit 10-13cm Fin-S am Dropshot auf Zander geangelt....

So leid es mir tut - aber wenn einer in der Barbenschonzeit zum Feedern geht und nur Brassen fangen will, dann wird auch kein Faß aufgemacht.

In D sind wir schon von Schonzeiten, Fangverboten oder Methodenverboten durchsiebt worden.... alles andere als Einheitlich und bringt auch nichts....

Von daher sehe ich das was der Kollege da gemacht hat noch recht sportlich. Im anderen Rhein Thread habe ich fast eins auf die Mütze bekommen, weil ich einen User kritisiert habe, der einen Tag vor Ende der Hechtschonzeit am Rhein seinen PB von Ü 80cm fing und in der heimischen Küche verwertet hat. Der Fisch wurde ja nicht entnommen und mit dem Gerät, was der Schreiber dargelegt hat, war das alles andere als gezielt auf Zander.

ich persönlich würde zwar auch den falschen Fisch so schnell es geht abhaken und kein Foto in der Schonzeit machen.... aber das ist eben meine Einstellung...


----------



## Lenger06 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Also bei uns in RLP gibt es eine Frühjahrsschonzeit also Kuköverbot...was ich generell gut finde..besonders für Zander..da die Böcke ja wie schon erwähnt Nesthocker sind...und wenn man, auch nur aus versehen, einen an den Haken bekommt...ist das Nest innerhalb der nächsten Minuten platt bei dem Grundelbestand...um mal wieder zu den Fangmeldungen zurückzukommen..hier ein 75er von heute morgen...|rolleyes


----------



## Spinnenfänger (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri lenger super fisch. 75cm kann sich ja echt sehn lassen. ja bin auch dafür das es mal wieder zu den fängen über gehen sollte statt diskusionen über andre sachen.


----------



## Ein_Angler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ich war gestern und heute in Krefeld unter der Brücke unterwegs, da konnte ich gesteren einen 62er und heute einen 63er und einen 52er verhaften, werde mir diese gut schmecken lassen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Bis jetzt einen guten Start in die Saison gehabt. Die Anzahl der gefangenen Fische ist OK aber an der Grösse müssen unsere Zettis noch arbeiten. 

Allen ein dickes Petri und weiter so.


----------



## Gian98 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

FETTES PETRI an euch allen, besonders zum Lachs.Bei euch geht es ja schon richtig gut los, aber bei mir wollen sie noch nicht so richtig.
Ich war gestern los und habe einen Biss gehabt, aber den habe ich versämmelt:r


Gruß Gian98


----------



## masterpike (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

es biesst zwar nicht ansatzweise so gut wie im letzten Jahr zu dieses Jahreszeit, aber dafür konnte ich bei zwei Trips zwei ordentliche Rheinstachelritter überlisten.

Hier 80+ von Freitag:











Und gestern gab es einen kampfstarken 70+:































Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Fr33 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

eig wollt ich heute noch los..... aber bei dem Wetter geb ich mir das nicht.... Regen + Steinpackung..... da lass ich es lieber mal wieder....


----------



## PH95 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hallo,

war von Freitag auf Samstag am Wasser, nachdem nachts auf Köderfisch nichts ging, stand ich um 5 auf und machte da ich an der Mündung zum Rhein ein paar Würfe mit der Spinnrute. Bereits beim 2.Wurf stieg in der Absinkphase ein herrlicher 78er Zander  ein. Für den ersten Räuber gleich ein toller Einstieg nach der Schonzeit . So kanns gerne weitergehen


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@Patrick: Bilder gefallen sehr, dafür schaut man hier rein #6 Dickes Petri!!!

Petri auch an die restlichen Erfolgreichen! 
Meine Rheinsaison wird jetzt hoffentlich nächste Woche eingeläutet...


----------



## Gian98 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri zu den Fischen.
Ich geh Freitag mit meinen Kumpel los.
Mal schauen was geht.

The show must go on!!!


----------



## Tim89 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Euch allen Petri zu den schönen Zandern 
Ich bin jetzt seit 3 tagen immer am Rhein bei Gernsheim konnte aber noch nichts nennenswertes auf die Schuppenlegen!
Hat von euch wer nen Tipp wo man momentan erfolgreich ist?
LG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Tim89 schrieb:


> Euch allen Petri zu den schönen Zandern
> Ich bin jetzt seit 3 tagen immer am Rhein bei Gernsheim konnte aber noch nichts nennenswertes auf die Schuppenlegen!
> Hat von euch wer nen Tipp wo man momentan erfolgreich ist?
> LG




Versuch es an Hafeneinfahrten und Buhnen...bei uns gibt es zurzeit mehr Masse statt Klasse...

Dieses We sehen die Bediendung richtig gut aus das Wasser steigt an und wird etwas trüber also top für Zander....


----------



## Tim89 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hey badboy,
also am Gernsheimerhafen ist nix los...hatte bis auf eine Grundel nichts erwischt!
Das mit den Buhnen muss ich mal testen,in der Hoffnung es beißt was!
Oder liegt es am Gufi oder der Gufi Führung?Fische mit Low Action Shads von Iron Claw in 10cm und mit dem Kopyto relax in 7,5cm!
LG


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@ Tim

das liegt eher nicht an den Ködern, sondern an den Stellen. Gerade der Hafen ist gut besucht.... jeden Tag stehen da welche an der Hafenspitze usw...da ballt sich die anglerische Manpower und das geht nat. zu Lasten der Fänge!

Ich für meinen Teil bin als Uferangler von anderen Strukturen abhängig - aber davon scheint es nicht ganz soooo áuf unserer hessischen Seite zu geben. Zumindest sind diese mir doch etwas zu weit rund um Gernsheim weg. Und wenn man was gefunden hat - dann gibt man das auch nicht so gerne preis....leider.

Wenn ich da die Kollegen vom Niederrhein sehe - die haben so viele Buhnenfelder, die wissen gar nicht welche sie befischen sollen....


----------



## Tim89 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@Fr33

Mhm...werde wohl nicht drum rum kommen mim Boot mal den Rhein unsicher machen zumüssen :-D
Alternativ gehe ich mal an die Buhnen...heute soll das Wetter ja besser sein und vll kann ich dann heute mal den einen oder anderen Zander oder auch Stachelritter auf die Schuppen legen! 

Hat sonst jm nen Tipp welcher Köder atm gut Fängt oder welche Farbe gut geht? Soll ich lieber Jiggen oder Faulenzen? ;+ War einfach zu lange nicht mehr am Rhein bei Gernsheim und Umgebung! Bin also für jeden Tipp dankbar 
LG und Petri Heil


----------



## Fishx (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hi,

auch in den Buhnenfeldern "springen" dir die Zander nicht auf den Arm,
aber stimmt schon, in den Buhnen ist es leichter zu angeln obwohl der Angeldruck hier schon enorm ist.

Gruß aus Neuss am Rhein,
Fishx


----------



## Crazy69 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



PH95 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war von Freitag auf Samstag am Wasser, nachdem nachts auf Köderfisch nichts ging, stand ich um 5 auf und machte da ich an der Mündung zum Rhein ein paar Würfe mit der Spinnrute. Bereits beim 2.Wurf stieg in der Absinkphase ein herrlicher 78er Zander  ein. Für den ersten Räuber gleich ein toller Einstieg nach der Schonzeit . So kanns gerne weitergehen


 
Und so etwas schönes in Neuburg#6 Grüße aus H-Bach un fettes Petri!!!!


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@ Tim

naja ... farben eben ans Gewässer anpassen. Shocker habe ich fast gar keine mehr im Gepack... ne Handvoll in Weiss und Fluogelb reicht bereits.

Ansonsten ist der Fluss dermaßen klar - dann richte ich mich nach der Beute. Silber, Weissfischdekore, Sand- Champagnerfarben, Motoroil, Brauntöne und grüntöne sind meine Standarts. Ködergröße alles zw. 9-13cm.... 

Gerade brauntöne gehen dank der Grundeln seit 1-2 Jahren sehr gut.

Was die Technik angeht - musste versuchen. Viele Stellen in greifbarer Nähe haben wir auch nicht umbedingt. Ein Blick auf Google Earth oder Maps und man bekommt das weinen, da auf gefühlten 30km Strecke vllt. 3 Buhnenfelder kommen - von max 1 tauglich zum Angeln und überhaupt erreichbar ist.

Mit dem Boot siehts wieder anders aus


----------



## lsski (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Tim
> 
> naja ... farben eben ans Gewässer anpassen. Shocker habe ich fast gar keine mehr im Gepack... ne Handvoll in Weiss und Fluogelb reicht bereits.
> 
> ...


 
Ja ich habe an meinen Zanderhotspots ( kein Kommentar zu welchen ) in der Feeder Zeit hauptsächlich ( 85% ) 4 cm Grundeln gefangen und im Tieferen Wasser ( Löchern ) max 10 cm Grundeln - Weißfisch keinen einzigen !!!
Deswegen: TIPP macht mal einen Test mit einem 2er Mepp´s in Braun flach über Grund.
:m Da beißen auch die Großen drauf !


----------



## Tim89 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

@Isski
Danke für den Tipp 
Da ich später eh noch in den Angelladen muss werde ich grade so einen mitnehmen 
Werde mit dann auch noch ne Packung Shaker in 3,25" in Pumpking Seed von Lunker City hohlen!
Vll bringt das ja was?! 

Wieviel Gramm haben denn die Jig-Köpfe von euren Gufi's am Hauptstrom? Hatte gestern Abend das Gefühl das ich mit nem 20g Jig-Kopf kaum zum Boden komme!?

@Fr33
Habe fast nur "dunkle"-Farbtöne...da hatte ich auch den ein oderanderen Barsch als nachläufer...auf schockfarben war nichts zu hohlen!

Lg und Petri Heil,
Tim


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

zw. 14 und 30 g reicht bei uns im normalfall... wenn ich im hauptstrom fischen würde müsste es noch deutlich schwerer sein!


----------



## astra2016v (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Habe letztens im Hauptstrom mit 20gr Jigs versucht zu angeln.
Wurde sofort Richtung strömungskante gedrückt, also ich denke im Rheinhauptstrom können es locker 40grammer sein um vernünftig zum Grund zu kommen...


----------



## ZanderSven (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Welche Kopfform nehmt ihr im Rhein???|kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Rumdkopf oder Erie Jig  

Habe keinen großen Unterschied zw. beiden Formen entdeckt.... von wegen der Erie bleibt nicht so schnell stecken bzw. der Köder steht am Boden weg...

Im Rhein und vorallem in der Strömungskante kippt der auch weg und er setzt sich meiner Meinung wegen der Form gerne noch schneller zw. Steinen fest....

Einige schwören auf Football Jigs..... ich denke ich bleibe wieder bei meinen Rundkopf ....3/0 (14-21gr) + 4/0 (14-28gr)


----------



## astra2016v (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Nehme auch Rundkopf.
Habt ihr eigentlich irgenwelche Beobachtungen gemacht ob und welche Farbe der Jigs fängiger ist?
Habe mir jetzt Gummifische zugelegt in Grundeloptik, sprich in braun mit Glitter und dazu benutze ich einen schwarzen Kopf, bis jetzt jedoch noch nicht sehr erfolgreich, ein GuFi in Barschoptik hat dann den Biss gebracht, leider nicht verwertet:c


----------



## lsski (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Das Gewicht der Köpfe ist auch ein wenig abhängig von der verwendeten Schnurstärke.

und der Gewässertiefe.

Fakt ist doch das der Grund erreicht werden muß und der Köder liegenbleiben, anlupfen führen, ablegen,......wenn das klappt ... ist alles perfekt!

:m Ich habe für jede Tiefe für meine Schnur Bleiköpfe.

und wenn man weis wo man hingeht weis man dann auch was man mitnehmen muß!


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Naja Schnur fische ich ne 13er PP in Gelb.... den Unterschied von der vorherigen 15er merke ich schon ..... 

BTW: Die Köderform spielt auch ne Rolle... wo ein Kopyto mit 21 Gr Kopf kaum zum Boden kommt, saußt ein Shaker oder gar ein Fin-S bereits bei 18Gr zum Boden....


----------



## Tim89 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hi,
also der Tipp mit den Buhnen war super! Konnte 2schöne Barsche landen waren Ca 20cm groß!
Leider ist mir ein recht guter Hecht vor der Landung abgegangen...Ich schätze ihn auf knappe 75-80cm!
Heute Abend werde ich wieder an den Rhein fahren...vll habe ich heute ja mehr Glück und kann nen schönen Hecht oder Zander landen!
Übrigens alle 3 Fische hatte ich auf die IronClaw Gufis bekommen (slim jim).
LG und Petri Heil,
Tim


----------



## Fr33 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hallo Tim,

verwendet du ein Stahlvorfach zum Jiggen? Ich musste letzte Saison sehen, wie 3 Kollegen an einer anderen Buhnen ein Hechtmonster verloren hatte, da dieser auf einen Welsblinker eingestiegen ist und die Kollegen ohne Stahl fischten.

Dadurch dass ich ne recht dünner 13er Power Pro fische habe ich ein 70cm 1x7 Vorfach zw. Hauptschnur und Köder.... da scheuert eig gar nichts mehr über die Steine


----------



## Tim89 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hi Fr33,

kla benutze ich Stahlvorfächer zum Jiggen! Der Hecht hat den Gummi einfach wieder ausgespuckt oder hatte nicht richtig geharkt! :-( Ist halt doof gelaufen!

Ich ver wende diese Stahlvorfächer.

Wen es Interessiert: Slim Jim

Lg & Petri Heil,

Tim


----------



## Fr33 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Wenn ich dir nen Tipp geben darf. Bau dir deine Vorfächer selber ... verwende 1x7 Stahlvorfächer mit ca. 7-9kg und gescheite Wirbel + Quetschhülsen. Spart auf Dauer Geld und vorallem sind deine Vorfächer individuell von der Länge her gestaltbar und wesentlichn unauffälliger als das dicke Zeug was du fischst


----------



## Fr33 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hallo Boardies,

endlich ist der Knoten geplatzt  Habe heute meinen ersten wirklich maßigen Zander aus dem Rhein gezogen - der unter anderem auch noch mein PB ist 

Wasserstand hatte mich leider neg. überrascht - es war viel höher als erwartet und die Sicht an meinem Spot vllt. gerade mal 30cm....

Daten zum Fisch:

82cm (mit Zollstock gemessen) und gebissen hat er auf einen 4" Shaker in Neon-Gelb.

http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg88/scaled.php?server=88&filename=foto0010jl.jpg&res=landing



http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg715/scaled.php?server=715&filename=foto0011mx.jpg&res=landing


----------



## Aurikus (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Na das ist doch mal ne Marke!!
Petri Heil zum fetten Zander!!!
Das mit der Sicht im Wasser hat Dir doch in die Karten gespielt! Genau richtig für Meister Zander!!!!!


----------



## LahnHunter (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Super schön #6 , auf sowas warte ich noch .... #h


----------



## Tim89 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hey Fr33,

Petri zu dem Schönen Zander


----------



## Pippa (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

An wen erinnert mich das nur? Hmmmm! |kopfkrat



Fr33 schrieb:


> http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg88/scaled.php?server=88&filename=foto0010jl.jpg&res=landing



Ah...ich hab's |wavey:







Klasse Fang. Weiter so! #6


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Das sind die besten Angelhosen 

Überall ne Tasche und alles am Mann ^^


----------



## lsski (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hallo Freunde

Gestern ist mir ein richtiger Brocken ausgestiegen und zwar ist mein 8 kg tragener Wirbel aufgebogen !

Ich lüg mal : hat mir spaß gemacht.

ERGO: alle Teile überprüfen !!


----------



## otti90 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Bei uns gabs heute 6 Zander und einen Barsch. War heute aber sehr schwierig bei uns.

Hier die beiden besten Zander und der Barsch.

62er





58er










Gruß Otti


----------



## Tim89 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

So endlich hat es bei mir auch geklappt 
Zwar nur ein Zwerg mit knapp 30cm aber immerhin 
Foto folgt!
Ebenso gabs noch zwei schöne 35ger Barsche und zwei Aale von 52cm!

Lg & Petri Heil,

Tim


----------



## Fr33 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Klingt so nach Köfi als Köder 

Aber Petri dass es mit dem Zander gefunzt hat. Haben dir die paar allgemeinen Tipps genutzt?


----------



## Gian98 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Gickes Petri an euch.
Ich hoffe, dass es bei mir auch noch so gut funktioniert.
Welche Farben laufen gerade gut auf Zander?


----------



## lsski (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Gian98 schrieb:


> Gickes Petri an euch.
> Ich hoffe, dass es bei mir auch noch so gut funktioniert.
> Welche Farben laufen gerade gut auf Zander?



Meinen Hammer-Biss habe ich auf 10cm Weiß-glitter Zandertail bekommen.
Schön gefaulenzt 28er Kopf an der Strömungskante .........Tock Zack rappel rappel Brems Surrr  Kopfstöße zack und weg #q
Wirbel aufgebogen|bigeyes

Und das war kein Wels !


----------



## Stoney0066 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> endlich ist der Knoten geplatzt  Habe heute meinen ersten wirklich maßigen Zander aus dem Rhein gezogen - der unter anderem auch noch mein PB ist
> 
> ...




Wunderschönes Tier!!! Dickes Petri!!! :m


----------



## Toto1980 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

War gestern zum ersten mal am Rhein bei Rees mit nem Kumpel und beide voll abgeschneidert#q


----------



## sven_sid (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

hi hat heute jemand lust an den rhein zum zander fischen???
großkreis düsseldorf??


----------



## Fr33 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Komme frad vom Rhein....

Fazit: 5 Köder inkl. Stahlvorfach da gelassen - 2 Bisse nicht verwerten können - Raubende Rapfen gesehn, die auf nichts beissen wollten....


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Wir sind Mittwochabend nach dem Regen und Donnerstag bis zum Regen unterwegs gewesen 
Unsere Bilanz: 42er Barsch, ca. 70er Wels und 7 Zander

der Größte mit 64cm...
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg135/scaled.php?server=135&filename=img0956nv.jpg&res=landing


----------



## Tim89 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

So hier ma das Foto von dem Zanderzwerg 
LG & Petri Heil


----------



## masterpike (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Raubfischfreak84 schrieb:


> Wir sind Mittwochabend nach dem Regen und Donnerstag bis zum Regen unterwegs gewesen
> Unsere Bilanz: 42er Barsch, ca. 70er Wels und 7 Zander
> 
> der Größte mit 64cm...
> http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg135/scaled.php?server=135&filename=img0956nv.jpg&res=landing



Petri, geht doch. |rolleyes


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri zu Euren Fängen. 
War Donnerstag am Wasser: 2 Zander 58cm und < 35cm und evtl einen "Wels" verloren, k.a. was den Haken auf gebogen hat. 






Leider tief geschluckt....#q

















Gruß
 Michael


----------



## Anek20dot (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri !!! War heute mit Vater am Wasser... 4 Zander (bis 50cm) 2 Rapfen (bis 72 cm) und 1 Aland (52cm) sinds geworden.... 

#t trotz  steigendem Pegel und trübem Wasser wollten die "Großzander" leider nicht...


Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## Fr33 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ich wollt die Tage nochmal los, wenn ich meinen Bestand an Shads + Jigs + Vorfächer wieder ausgestockt habe...

allerdings ist der Pegel seit meinem letzten Fang um fast 90cm gestiegen..... also langsam Land Unter am Rhein.

Aber Petri an die Erfolgreichen.... mein PB werde ich dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr knacken....


----------



## Moerser83 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri an die erfolgreichen.

Welche Stellen bevorzugt ihr jetzt eher Häfen oder Rhein?
Bei uns am Rhein sind die Buhnen schon fast weg.


----------



## Grxzlx (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Anek20dot schrieb:


> Petri !!! War heute mit Vater am Wasser... 4 Zander (bis 50cm) 2 Rapfen (bis 72 cm) und 1 Aland (52cm) sinds geworden....
> 
> #t trotz  steigendem Pegel und trübem Wasser wollten die "Großzander" leider nicht...
> 
> ...



Wow trotz der großen trübung was gefangen, respekt
Ich war gestern ekce Emmerich, abe rich fand das Wasser so trüb ca. 0.3-0,5m sicht zu extrem für meine Verhältnisse und bin dann zur Mass nach Gennep gefahren, habe dann in 1.5 Stunden zwei kleine Zander, um die 35cm ihrem Element wieder entlassen.


----------



## otti90 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Gryzli schrieb:


> Wow trotz der großen trübung was gefangen, respekt
> Ich war gestern ekce Emmerich, abe rich fand das Wasser so trüb ca. 0.3-0,5m sicht zu extrem für meine Verhältnisse und bin dann zur Mass nach Gennep gefahren, habe dann in 1.5 Stunden zwei kleine Zander, um die 35cm ihrem Element wieder entlassen.



Zu trüb??? Optimal um auch am Tag gut zu fangen.... Viel Spass bei Sonnenschein und glasklarem Wasser.... Der Zander hat auch noch ein Seitenlinienorgan und findet deinen/unsere Köder auch so!

Gruß Otti


----------



## Fr33 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Trüb ist gut - wenn das Wasser allerdings sehr Trüb ist (10cm Sicht) , viel Dreck im Wasser schwimmt und die Strömung einer Wasserturbine gleicht ist das sicherlich nicht mehr optimal für Zander.

Ansonsten stimme ich zu - leichte trübung und vllt noch ein bedeckter Himmel ist toll für die tägliche Zanderjagt


----------



## Grxzlx (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Also ich wurde Falsch verstanden.
Also das Wasser war nicht trüb sondern schon fast Kakao mässig, die sicht war dort wo ich war nicht gut.

Klar, wenn Himmel bedeckt ist ist es super und wenn paar Tage
das Wetter ungefähr gleich bleibt noch besser.

Ich angel nicht das erste Jahr auf Zander nur Poste ich nicht alles.

Ja die Seitenlinie beim zander ist mir bekannt
Trotz allem war meine Endscheidung nicht falsch den Fangort zu wechseln und ich habe trotzdem gefangen :q

....Zum Glasklarem Wasser und Sonnenschein, wenn man weis wo dann fängt man auch dort.
Wir waren vor zwei Wochen? Samstag unterwegs Ecke Rees von 16- bis ca. 21 Uhr und B.A. aus dem Board fing einen Hecht 70cm, einen Hecht aussteiger vor den Füßen (war kleiner) und nen 40 er Barsch kurz vorm Ende der Tour.
(Fotos sind vorhanden bei B.A.)
Ich hatte einen Biss und einen Zander 60cm.
Sonnenschein lässt Grüßen :vik:


----------



## Sakier (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Rees fällt sowieso aus allen Mustern und Vermutungen ´:q


----------



## zorra (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Sakier schrieb:


> Rees fällt sowieso aus allen Mustern und Vermutungen ´:q


...joop da fängste in Mittagspause noch Zander und Hecht.
gr.zorra


----------



## Sakier (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Oder beim schnellen fischen zwischen Feierabend und Holland-Deutschland :vik:
Aber eigentlich, ne kannste auch knicken in Rees alles blöd  |wavey:


----------



## zesch (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Gryzli schrieb:


> Also ich wurde Falsch verstanden.
> 
> 
> 
> ....wie so oft...#6


----------



## zorra (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Sakier schrieb:


> Oder beim schnellen fischen zwischen Feierabend und Holland-Deutschland :vik:
> Aber eigentlich, ne kannste auch knicken in Rees alles blöd |wavey:


..das war kein Scherz voriges Jahr gings in der Mittagszeit wie auch bei den Duisburger Jungs..siehe 2011.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Sakier (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Von mir auch nicht :m


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

HI, 
mal ein kurze Frage, welchen Knoten nehmt ihr bei der Verbindung zwischen Fluorocarbon --> Wirble? Hat jetzt ein paar mal das Problem, dass sich der Palomarknoten gelöst hat.

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Den guten alten Clinchknoten  Aber das FC vor dem Zusammenziehen anfeuchten!


----------



## Sakier (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/cli_dp_verb.htm

Super Oldschool Universal Knoten, hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Sakier (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Oh Fr33 war schneller :m


----------



## Anek20dot (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Sind gestern morgens nochmal los gewesen. Das Wasser ist zw. 50-60 cm im Vergleich zum letzten Ausflug gestiegen. Vater hat diesmal leider abgeschneidert. Für mich gabs 2 Baby-Zander von 04.00-04.15 Uhr auf Wobbler. Danach tat sich eine Zeit lang nichts.

Gegen 6.00 wurde ein Trupp Alande gesichtet, die sich an der Oberfläche rumgewälzt haben. Diese ließen sich auch nicht zu einem Biss verleiten.

Zum Schluss gabs dann doch noch ein Trostpflaster. Um 7.15 einen 58er..... mehr war nicht zu holen







Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## heineken2003 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Sind bei euch noch Buhnen frei? Bei uns ist Land unter.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Anek20dot (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Sind noch einige frei.... wenn das Wasser noch 60 cm steigt, sind auch die weg...


----------



## siloaffe (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Bei uns sind noch genau 2 Stück begehbar. 

Die eine wird von nem Einkaufswagen oder so bewohnt 
und die andere hat so ne üble Drift das en 4,5" Shaker am 30g Kopf 
selbstbei kurzem anzupfen gleich nen 5 Meter Sprung zur Seite macht|gr: 

Markus


----------



## Eric A. (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Wie sieht es im moment mit dem Hochwasser in Rees aus ????
Ist das Angeln noch möglich oder sind die Buhnen unter Wasser.
Wollte nächste Woche eventuell mal los.


----------



## masterpike (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Heute gab's 4 Zander. 

Dritter Wurf 71cm. Danach alles u 50cm.






Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Schwingspitze (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Na dann sag ich mal ein dickes Petri 
vonne Schwinge.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Letzten Wochen lief es gar mal so schlecht ein paar Fische über 60zig konnte ich verbuchen. Leider hatte ich keine Cam oder Handy um die Fische zu knipsen. Hier einer der besseren Zander vom diesem We...Köder war ein Fin S in 5,75 inch...


----------



## Printenjäger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri Leute! 

Auch hier mal eine kleine Meldung: 

Letzte Woche Donnerstag/Freitag insgesamt 7 Zander bis 66 cm und einen moppeligen Barsch. Das Wasser war extrem trüb und die Bisse kamen über den ganzen Tag verteilt nur auf Gummi; keine genaue Fressphase erkennbar. 

Gruß


----------



## Anek20dot (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

#6 ein schöner Barsch !!! Petri....


----------



## Der-Graf (19. Juni 2012)

Wirklich ein schöner Barsch, aber der ist doch gar kein Moppelchen - eher stromlinienförmig, wie sich's für nen echten Flussbarsch gehört.


----------



## sven_sid (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

hi wollte morgen mal zum rhein hatt jemand lust mit zu kommen???
gruß sven


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Gestern wollten endlich die Zander wieder aber erst ab 23:00 Uhr. 
Vorher war nichts zu holen. 
einen ü70 gab es und noch einige Bisse. 
Was mich bewundert hat, alles Bisse kamen beim faulenzen. Beim Jiggen habe ich ich nicht einen Biss bekommen und auf Wobbler auch nicht. 
Kann das jemand bestätigen, dass die Zander auf dem Grund kleben? 
Wie gesagt, es war nach 23 Uhr!!!
Sorry Bild ist nicht so toll geworden, hatte meine Cam zu Hause und nur das Handy bei.


----------



## PH95 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hallo,

war gestern Abend mit toten Köfis unterwegs. Da ich die letzten 3 Wochen fast nicht unterwegs war da ich kaum Zeit hatte, war ich über das Ergebnis natürlich restlos glücklich, da es am Oberrhein in der letzten Zeit ziemlich bescheiden für mich lief.

Gegen 22 Uhr biss erstmal ein 60er Zander#6 was mich schon glücklich machte.  Gegen 0 Uhr dann der nächste Biss auf der Köfirute, diesmal hing ein 75er Zander an der Rute :k . Ansonsten stürzten sich noch 2 Babywelse auf die Köfis#q.

Bilder sind im Anhang


----------



## Michael Horn (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



PH95 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war gestern Abend mit toten Köfis unterwegs. Da ich die letzten 3 Wochen fast nicht unterwegs war da ich kaum Zeit hatte, war ich über das Ergebnis natürlich restlos glücklich, da es am Oberrhein in der letzten Zeit ziemlich bescheiden für mich lief.
> 
> ...



Und Dein großer Lehrmeister hatte mal wieder keinen Biss. #q


----------



## Fr33 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Waren gestern abend ab 19 Uhr zu 2. am Rhein vom Ufer aus jiggen.

Hatte 2 Fehlbisse auf Gummi (schon je 2 Zahnabdrücke im hintersten Teil des Shads). Mit Anstdrilling ging aber nichts mehr....

Kollege fing nen 78er Hecht de den Shad voll weggenommen hat (ein Hoch auf 1x7 Canelle Multiflex).

Als Nachläufer gab es noch nen 30er Hecht und nen kleinen Rapfen auf Wobbler.

Ein 20cm Barsch schlitze vor der Landung (wobbler) leider auch aus.

Egal - Spaß hats dennoch gemacht!


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Zwei Besuche am Rhein brachten insgesamt 7 Zander und einen Barsch... 
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg96/scaled.php?server=96&filename=img1004ic.jpg&res=landing

http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg696/scaled.php?server=696&filename=img1006so.jpg&res=landing

http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg560/scaled.php?server=560&filename=img1013g.jpg&res=landing


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Waren gestern abend ab 19 Uhr zu 2. am Rhein vom Ufer aus jiggen.
> 
> Hatte 2 Fehlbisse auf Gummi (schon je 2 Zahnabdrücke im hintersten Teil des Shads). Mit Anstdrilling ging aber nichts mehr....
> 
> ...



Du hast es richtig gemacht und die das Spiel nicht angetan.
Hätte ich auch besser gemacht.


----------



## Flussmonster (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Moin Moin,

möchte heute auchmal wieder an den Rhein, und mir KöFis auf Zander.

Nun wollte ich fragen, wie ihr die Köfi anbietet, also wo ihr die Drillinge reinmacht (und in welche Richtung) und ob ihr sie auf Grund anbietet oder mit der Pose.

Grüße


----------



## otti90 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Heut liefs zahlentechnisch nicht ganz so berauschend... 3 Fische, aber  ich hab das erste mal das Raubfischtrio geschafft und meinen ersten  Hecht 2012 gefangen 





43er





55er

Der Zander war nicht der Rede wert....

Gruß Otti


----------



## Niclas S. (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hat einer von euch Lust in den nächsten Tagen mal um Köln rum ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## sven_sid (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

würde mit kommen was ist mit morgen ich kenne mich nur niht aus in köln


----------



## Niclas S. (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

 das ist auch mein Problem.
Von daher macht es für uns zwei erstmal keinen Sinn^^
Ich wohne zwar nun schon seit 4 Jahren in Köln in Rheinnähe, aber war dort bisher nie auf Zander unterwegs.

Es wäre schön, wenn ein alter Hase uns da mal eine Einführung geben könnten. Keine Angst, ich bin anglerisch schon seit mind. 15 Jahren dabei, nur auf Zander in der Kölner Ecke eben noch nicht.


----------



## Anek20dot (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

War am Sa. in NL. Um 19.30 am Wasser angekommen. Auf Gufis ging rein gar nichts, nicht mal einen Anfasser. Die ersten Bisse kamen um 22.45 auf flachlaufenden Wobbler. Bis 23.30 konnte ich 6 Fische landen. 5 Zander zw. 45-55 cm und einen 50ger Rapfen.

2 Schöne Fische konnten sich im Ufergras abschütteln #t. 

Kurz im Auto gepennt, denn um 3.30 wurde weiter gefischt. Der Wobbler brachte 2 weitere Zander, beide untermaßig.
Bei Sonnenaufgang kamen wieder Gufis zum Einsatz. Auf einen Gufi in Perlmut gabs einen schönen Biss, Anschlag...sitzt. Leider nicht lange. Der Fisch schwam langsam auf die Buhne zu, kurze Pause, dann gings ab richtung Strömung, ausgeschlitzt.  Keine Kopfstöße, keine Schwanzschläge in die Schnur, kein Schleim an der Schnur, keine Bissspuren.... Sachen gibt's manchmal 

Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## hanzz (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Moin, Moin und Petri zu den Fängen 

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Buhnen in Duisburg bei dem aktuellen Pegel begehbar sind ?
Wenn nein, hat vielleicht jemand ne alternative Buhnenstrecke oder n Tip in der Umgebung ?


Vielen Dank und Gruss


----------



## PH95 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hi,

war gestern am Oberrhein aktiv und konnte nach einem Aal auch einen 50er Zander fangen #6, beide Fische bissen zwischen 23 u. 23:30 Uhr in einem Altrheinarm, da das Fischen im Rhein bei uns zurzeit fast unmöglich ist aufgrund des hohen Pegels #q.


----------



## PLATINESOX (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Fängt keiner mehr Zander am Rhein?#c

grüsse marcel


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2012)

Ach herrjeh. Warte seit 4 Wochen auf nen passablen Pegel. Aber um die 5 Meter sind einfach zu viel an meinem Spot. 

Und bei den Spritpreisen n neuen Spot suchen, der bei Ankunft dann doch zu viel Wasser hat, ist mir zu teuer. Unter 60 km komm ich nicht zum Rhein und zurück.

Aber es juckt dermaßen in den Fingern.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ich habe zwar nur 2km mit dem Auto zum Rhein, aber zu allen meinen Spot muss ich noch schwimmen oder mit >30g fischen damit ich Grundkontakt bekommen. 
Einen neuen Spot habe ich gestern gefunden, Spundwand und 1000 von Kleinfischen, aber leider keinen Biss bekommen dort.


----------



## Lenger06 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ich hatte in den letzten Tagen 4 Stück...allerdings nichts Kapitales...alle zwischen 50-60cm...dafür aber schöne Beifänge..ein 62er Rapfen, nen 75er Hecht und nen 93er Wels...#6

Gruss


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri Heil,
Welche Uhrzeit?


----------



## Lenger06 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

komischerweise haben alle Fische die letzen Tage am frühen Abend zwischen 18:00 und 20 Uhr gebissen ...danach in der Dämmerung ging nichts mehr ...|kopfkrat


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2012)

War mal wieder jemand im DU Hafen unterwegs ?


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ok, ich war immer ab 21 Uhr bis 23 Uhr und da ging nichts....
Also mal früher versuchen.
Danke


----------



## PLATINESOX (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

ENDLICH wieder leben hier in ne bude!!

ich will mal hoffen das ich sonntag zum rhein komme und der pegel sich nen bisschen erholt hat!

so langsam kann ich den kanal nicht mehr sehen!!:q


----------



## Moerser83 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



hanzz schrieb:


> War mal wieder jemand im DU Hafen unterwegs ?


 
war in den letzten Tagen öfters mal los, ausser 2 Schniepel hab ich nichts ans Band bekommen.|kopfkrat


----------



## ZanderHunter26 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

gestern war ich draussen mit einem freund von mir 5 stundenlang spinnfischen nichts der kollege hatte noch ne grundrute dabei maden druf grundel ... dannach hat er die grudel als köderfisch benutzt und nach 20 min kam ein 70bis 75 er zander zum vorschein


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2012)

PLATINESOX schrieb:
			
		

> ENDLICH wieder leben hier in ne bude!!
> 
> ich will mal hoffen das ich sonntag zum rhein komme und der pegel sich nen bisschen erholt hat!
> 
> so langsam kann ich den kanal nicht mehr sehen!!:q



Jo Kanal gibt zwar jedesmal fisch her, aber die 20er Barsche nerven schon.
Mir gehts wie dir. 

Jetzt bin ich auch noch 2 Wochen beruflich in Berlin ab Montag (heut erfahren) und dann ist der Pegel bestimmt wieder super.

Muss mich heut mal schlau machen, ob da Wasser in der Nähe ist.
Wenn dann kann ich eh nur die ul rute mitnehmen. 

Ob die als Handgepäck durchgeht ?

Ach doof.14 Tage nich angeln wäre ne Katastrophe :-(


----------



## PLATINESOX (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



hanzz schrieb:


> Jo Kanal gibt zwar jedesmal fisch her, aber die 20er Barsche nerven schon.
> Mir gehts wie dir.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich auch noch 2 Wochen beruflich in Berlin ab Montag (heut erfahren) und dann ist der Pegel bestimmt wieder super.
> ...



ich leide mit dir!(hust):q


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



hanzz schrieb:


> ...Wenn dann kann ich eh nur die ul rute mitnehmen.
> 
> Ob die als Handgepäck durchgeht ?...(



Ich habe schon eine UL Rute im Handgepäck mitgenommen, war kein Problem. Allerdings war das vor dem Attentat auf Wold Trade Centre.

Würde mal ein der Airline nachfragen-


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2012)

Cool. Das werd ich machen. 
Angeltasche mit Messer, arterienklemme etc. drin wird bestimmt auch problematisch.
Mal nachhören...


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



hanzz schrieb:


> Cool. Das werd ich machen.
> Angeltasche mit Messer, arterienklemme etc. drin wird bestimmt auch problematisch.
> Mal nachhören...



Im Gepäck (Koffer) darfst Du die Angeltasche, Messer usw. mitnehmen, im Handgepäck definitiv nicht.


----------



## hanzz (20. Juli 2012)

Wow. Entwarnung. Dienstreise wurde abgesagt. Aber danke nochmal für Mitgefühl und Infos bzgl. Hand und reisegepäck.


----------



## hanzz (21. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin. Also meine PegelApp sagt 4,27 in Ruhrort. 
Denke werd morgen mal wieder am Rhein angreifen


----------



## siloaffe (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ich war die letzten 2 Abende los und hatte außer massig Steinbeißer 0 Kontackte. 
Ich denke wenn der Pegel mal 2-3 Tagt auf einem Level steht läufts auch wieder mit den Zandern


----------



## u-see fischer (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Heute für ca. 1,5 Stunde in Düsseldorf am Rhein unterwegs gewesen, gab einen 50er Zander. Da alleine unterwegs, gibts leider keine Bilder.
Was mich jedoch am meisten freut, war mein erster Zander auf Baitcaster, tolles Gefühl.


----------



## yellowred (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

War Freitag 5 Std am Rhein Spinnfischen. Nichts. Kein Biss. Nur Köder da gelassen.


----------



## hanzz (23. Juli 2012)

So. Gestern war Family Day. 
Aber heut gehts definitiv an den Rhein. Pegel ist konstant, Wetter auch. 
Werde berichten, ob meine neuen Lunker Citys was gebracht haben 
Allen die auch losziehen, viel Erfolg !


----------



## hanzz (24. Juli 2012)

War gestern in Du am Rhein von 19-23:30.

Gegen 20 gabs meinen ersten Döbel von ca 50 cm auf Wobbler in einer flachen Buhne.
Leider kein Bild weil ich allein war.

Gegen 20:45 dann ein ca 40er Zetti auf lunker City Shaker in 12 cm.

Hab noch 2 Bisse versemmelt.
Danach war ruhig.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Ich war die letzten 2 Abende los und hatte außer massig Steinbeißer 0 Kontackte.
> Ich denke wenn der Pegel mal 2-3 Tagt auf einem Level steht läufts auch wieder mit den Zandern



Jap, dann dürfte man wieder an den Hafeneinfahrten gut fangen.


----------



## siloaffe (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Jap, dann dürfte man wieder an den Hafeneinfahrten gut fangen.



Wäre möglich!?!? 
Die sind mir aber etwas zu überlaufen ich geh momentan eher an Panzerrampen und `n mini Buhnenfeld. 
Da ist nur Platz für jeweils einen Angler und ich hab was mehr Ruhe.


----------



## yellowred (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Bin morgen im Ddorfer Hafen. Jmd nen Tipp?


----------



## hanzz (27. Juli 2012)

War mal jemand los ?
Wollt heut Abend ans Wasser.
Lohnt es sich bei diesen Temperaturen ?


----------



## hanzz (28. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie ganz schön eingeschlafen hier.
Gestern von 21-22:45 Duisburg
3 Bisse 
2 hingen, schüttelten sich aber wieder los.


----------



## siloaffe (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hey 
Bevor der Trööt hier verkümmert poste ich mal `n Baby

Ich war heute mim David und dem Willi ne Runde fischen. 
Während des Buhnenhopping haben wir noch den Fabian (Angler1980) getroffen. 
Ich wollte die neuen Pointer vom www.Raubfischfreund.de testen leider hat das Wetter nach kurzer Zeit auf Weltuntergang umgeschaltet und ich hab mich verpieselt. 
Aber einen Konnte ich testen und das erfolgreich 

3. Buhne 
1. Wurf

Fischart: (Baby)Zander

Wann: 28.07.12 ~20:00Uhr

Wo: Rhein, beim Asphaltmonster vor der Haustür

Größe/Gewicht: ~40cm

Köder: Lucky Craft Pointer

Gerät: Rolle: Mitchell Blade 2000; Rute: Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho, 2,50m 15-40g; Schnur: 0,14er Terraline

Wetter: Kurz vor Weltuntergang


----------



## Blade666 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Nabend wir werden morgen mal gegenüber der Mühlenweide unser Glück versuchen ,mal schauen was geht

Bericht folgt

was war denn mit den Freitags -berlinerBrücke Jungs ??????????????#d


----------



## Tim89 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Wasn hier los...is ja Totehose...
War gestern mal unterwegs...Kann nicht klagen...ein kleinen Hecht und ein schönen Barsch!
Hier das Foto.

LG und /PUSH! XD


----------



## siloaffe (28. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Etwas klein und daher passend zum Trööt#d

Fischart: Zander

Wann: 28.08.12 ~19:00Uhr

Wo: Rhein bei Andernach

Größe/Gewicht: 46cm

Köder: Bass Assassin

Gerät: Rolle: Shakespeare Mach3 3500; Rute: Abu Garcia Fantasista Yabai, 2,80m 20-70g; Schnur: 0,15er Powerpro

Wetter: Bewölkt


----------



## Anek20dot (1. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Nach 2 Monaten Abstinenz am Rhein war es heute soweit.

4 Bisse, davon konnte ich 3 verwerten. Keiner hat die 60cm erreicht, somit auch kein Foto gemacht. 

2 davon auf Wobbler gg.  4-4.30 Uhr und 1 auf Gufi um 6.30 Uhr.

Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## Anek20dot (4. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Waren mit einem Kumpel von gestern auf heute im Raum Duisburg unterwegs. Haben uns ein paar (für uns) neue Stellen angeschaut. So viele KM zu Fuß habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gemacht. Insgesamt haben wir 23 Buhnen abgeklopft. Nur wenige (ca 3-4) haben eine schöne Struktur. Sprich Potenzial regelmäßig dort Fisch zu finden.

Bei TOP Wetter fingen wir auch einige Fische. Abends gg 19.30 konnte mein Kumpel eine kampfstarke 72er Barbe landen. 10 Min. später hing bei ihm ein 50er Zander an der Angel (beide auf Gufi).

Für mich gab's einen schönen Aaland (53cm) auf Gufi abends und 4 Zander (bis 58 cm) früh morgens auf Wobbler.


Gruß
Anek20dot


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri in die Runde!!! #6
Ist ganz schön ruhig hier geworden... |bigeyes

Konnte Mittwoch auch mehrere Zander überlisten, wovon allerdings nur einer vorzeigbar war!

60er Moppelchen :q
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg214/scaled.php?server=214&filename=img1071bearbeitet.jpg&res=landing

Außerdem fing ich noch Grundeln |gr:, zwei kleine Barsche und diesen kampfstarken Rapfen...
http://desmond.*ih.us/Himg39/scaled.php?server=39&filename=img1064bearbeitet.jpg&res=landing


----------



## Anek20dot (9. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Von Fr. auf Sa. in NL unterwegs gewesen. 
9 Zander konnten wir mit meinem Kumpel landen. Nur 1 davon auf Gufi, Rest auf Wobbler.

Unter anderem kam dieser 68er zum Vorschein








Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## masterpike (12. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri Leute...

Wird Zeit für mehr Wasser und weniger Wassertemperatur... Die Jungs müssen erst wieder merken, dass es Ernst wird...

Ich komm in letzer Zeit nicht über diese Größe hinaus...






Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Marrec83 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hallo zusammen !

Ich versuche es mit Gufis auf Zander am Rhein beinahe täglich. Es läuft... wie soll ich sagen... "schleppend" ist heillos übertrieben. Ich habe seit Tagen nicht ein Zupfer. Egal welche Tageszeit ich es auch versuche, oder ich köder ans Band mache, die Führung verändere oder ich unterschiedliche Stellen versuche... es tut sich einfach nix.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen oder Tipps geben ? Meine Freundin steigt mir schon langsam auf Dach weil sie mal wieder gerne Zander essen möchte !
Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten:
Gewässer: Rhein bei Xanten
Orte: Links, rechts und genau zwischen Buhnenfeldern
Köder: Überwiegend FOX Rage Legend
Farbe: unterschiedlich, die ganze Palette was Legend bietet
Führung: jiggen mit 1-2 Sekunden Verzögerung (klappt sonst immer mit den Dingern)
Zeiten: ~16-23 Uhr

Ist es vllt. die Jahreszeit ? Oder mache ich was falsch ?

Ach noch ne Frage: Benutzt ihr Fluo Carbon wenn ihr auf Zander fischt ?

Vielen vielen Dank vorab für eure Hilfe (bin echt verzweifelt)

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

bei uns hier am Rhein genau das gleiche Problem... es beißt einfach nix! und wenn dann überhaupt auf wobbler... die rauben bei uns direkt am ufer über der steinpackung...


----------



## Marrec83 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> bei uns hier am Rhein genau das gleiche Problem... es beißt einfach nix! und wenn dann überhaupt auf wobbler... die rauben bei uns direkt am ufer über der steinpackung...


 
Wie führst Du den Wobbler ? Einen tief-laufenden ?


----------



## Ein_Angler (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ich kann mich über die Fänge der letzten Woche nicht beschweren, war in Düsseldorf, Meerbusch und Krefeld unterwegs. Ausser Zandern der Grössen 20-60cm sind vermehrt Rapfen eingestiegen, und das von 30cm bis zum meinem neuen Rekord von 71cm. 

Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten:
Gewässer: Rhein zwischen Krefeld und Düsseldorf
Orte: Buhnenfelder und flache Innenkurven
Köder: Überwiegend Bomber Long A
Farbe: alles was es so von Bomber gibt aber meist hellere Farben wie Chartreuse
Zeiten: 21-02 Uhr

Da mir noch kein Hecht eingestiegen ist, bin ich in letzter Zeit dazu übergegangen Floucarbon zu benutzen. Dann verfängt sich auch nicht der Knotenlos im Spitzenring, und ein Wobbler der sich im Vorfach verheddert hat hinterlässt keinen Knick.


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

benutzen auch hauptsächlich bomber long a wobbler und ähnliche flachlaufende... langsam permanent einkurbeln...


----------



## Ein_Angler (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> benutzen auch hauptsächlich bomber long a wobbler und ähnliche flachlaufende... langsam permanent einkurbeln...




Ja genau einfach nur langsam durchleieren, keine Stopps machen und keine twitches einfach nur durchleiern.


----------



## Marrec83 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Schon mal vielen Dank ! Ich werde es mal versuchen.
Kann mir sonst noch jemand auf meine Fragen ein paar Antworten geben ? Vielen Dank !





Marrec83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> Ich versuche es mit Gufis auf Zander am Rhein beinahe täglich. Es läuft... wie soll ich sagen... "schleppend" ist heillos übertrieben. Ich habe seit Tagen nicht ein Zupfer. Egal welche Tageszeit ich es auch versuche, oder ich köder ans Band mache, die Führung verändere oder ich unterschiedliche Stellen versuche... es tut sich einfach nix.
> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen oder Tipps geben ? Meine Freundin steigt mir schon langsam auf Dach weil sie mal wieder gerne Zander essen möchte !
> ...


----------



## masterpike (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hallo,

der Fox Legend ist in der Tat ein genialer Köder, wäre jedoch aus meiner Sicht für diese Jahreszeit (zumindest am Rhein) nicht erste Wahl.

Probiere mehr Action. Gummis bis 12cm Länge, vor allem bei klarem Wetter im Naturdekor und bei aktuellem Wetter ruhig etwas auffälliger.

Fische die Löcher an den Buhnenköpfen ordentlich aus. Beim dem klaren Wasser + dem aktuellen Wasserstand stehen die Zander oft hart an der Kante bis hinein in tiefere Löcher.

Ab der Dämmerung fangen flach laufende Wobbler. Zwischen 20 und 23 Uhr solltest du die Steinpackungen langsam abfischen.

Zum FC. Ja, bei dem klaren Wasser auf jeden Fall. 

Fisch wird garantiert folgen!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Fr33 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Da ich persönlich im Rhein seit 2011 immer mehr und immer größere hechte (direkt an der Packung - zw. den Buhnen - an der Buhnenspitze) fange - kommt bei mir nur feiner 1x7 Stahl zum Einsatz. Da ich aber am Rhein fast nur mit Gummis fische - montiere ich ein gut 70cm langes Stahlvofach - damit mir die Steine nicht schnell die 0,13er Geflecht killen.

Meiner Meinung gibt es nicht mehr viel 100% Hechtfreie Zonen im Rhein.


----------



## Marrec83 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



masterpike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Fox Legend ist in der Tat ein genialer Köder, wäre jedoch aus meiner Sicht für diese Jahreszeit (zumindest am Rhein) nicht erste Wahl.
> 
> ...


 

Super vielen Dank für die sehr präzise Antwort ! #6
Glaub dann muss ich heute mal wieder zum Wasser.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## masterpike (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Da ich persönlich im Rhein seit 2011 immer mehr und immer größere hechte (direkt an der Packung - zw. den Buhnen - an der Buhnenspitze) fange - kommt bei mir nur feiner 1x7 Stahl zum Einsatz. Da ich aber am Rhein fast nur mit Gummis fische - montiere ich ein gut 70cm langes Stahlvofach - damit mir die Steine nicht schnell die 0,13er Geflecht killen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung gibt es nicht mehr viel 100% Hechtfreie Zonen im Rhein.



Wo fischt du? Das trifft auf den Niederrhein (Duisburg bis Emmerich) definitiv nicht zu!


----------



## Fr33 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



> Wo fischt du? Das trifft auf den Niederrhein (Duisburg bis Emmerich) definitiv nicht zu!


 
Rhein bei Hessen (Zw. Worms - Mainz) -  vielleicht ist es duch die 2-3 Altarme die an den Hauptstrom angrenzen hier deutlich mehr - aber von 4 Spinnangel Ausflügen hatten wir 2 x Hecht (72cm & 80cm) dabei. 

Daher kann ich bei uns den Einsatz von Fluocarbon eher nicht gut heissen. Und Hechte aus dem Rhein ziehste meiner Meinung nicht so wehrlos bei, wie welche aus nem See


----------



## Sakier (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



masterpike schrieb:


> Wo fischt du? Das trifft auf den Niederrhein (Duisburg bis Emmerich) definitiv nicht zu!


 
Definitv?
Ich hab im letzten Jahr auch ca. 15 Hechte, immer direkt an den Buhnspitzen gefangen. Und das nur am Niederrhein #c


----------



## masterpike (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Okay,

hatte hier schon oft gelesen, dass am Mittel- und Oberrhein teilweise mehr Hechte als Zander gefangen werden. In den Bereichen wäre der Einsatz von FC natürlich nicht mehr von Vorteil. 

Am Niederrhein passt die Struktur dem Zander deutlich besser. Viele viele Buhnen, Baggerseen, Häfen. Dazu oft trübes Wasser.

Dennoch kann man es aus meiner Sicht auch hier gezielt auf Hecht probieren. Gerade an Baggerseeöffnungen sind auch Pikes anzutreffen. Im Strom bzw. in den Buhnen mmn jedoch eher selten.

Gruß


----------



## Fr33 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Vorallem fange ich nicht schlechter, als die Kollegen mit FC ... lass es an schlechten Tagen mal 1 Biss weniger sein. Aber dass ich jetzt daneben stehe und keinen Biss bekomme ist falsch.

Ein dünnes, dunkel gefärbtes Stahlvorfach (nicht diese dicken grünen Kabel!) machen nichts aus.


----------



## masterpike (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Sakier schrieb:


> Definitv?
> Ich hab im letzten Jahr auch ca. 15 Hechte, immer direkt an den Buhnspitzen gefangen. Und das nur am Niederrhein #c



Und fischst du deswegen nun Stahl?


----------



## Fr33 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ich beziehe die Frage mal auch auf mich:

Wenn Hechte vorkommen - was bei mir Fakt ist - gibts nur die Stahlvariante. Zudem verträgt sich die feine Geflochte nicht mit den Steinen der Buhnen, sodass man hier am besten eh was vorschaltet. Und so ein 7KG 1x7 Pike Wire Vorfach ist es unauffällig.


----------



## Sakier (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Das seh ich genauso.
Ich fisch schon seit Jahren Stahl, alleine weil Hechte vorkommen und ich bei Hängern und beim Schleifen ein besserer Gefühl und Sicherheit habe. 
Und vom Angelgefühl oder irgendetwas in der Art ändert sich auch nichts wenn man mit Stahl fischt. Also warum darauf verzichten ?


----------



## masterpike (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Kann ja jeder machen wie er will. Bei dir Fr33 würde ich nicht anders handeln.

Im Niederrhein gibt es mmn einen deutlich! größeren Zanderbestand, sodass es nicht zwingend erforderlich ist hier Stahl einzusetzen. Gerade wenn der Zielfisch Zander heißt. 

@Sakier: 15 Hechte im Jahr finde ich sehr viel. Ich komme vllt. auf einen. Evtl. liegts an den Ködern, wer weiß. 

Davon ab, hätte ich einen Hechtspot am NR, bei dem ich wüsste, dass des öfteren Hechte einsteigen würde ich auch auf Stahl setzen. @Fr Beim Einsatz von FC kommt die anfällige geflochtene ja auch nicht in die Steine!


----------



## Sakier (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Pflicht ist natürlich garnichs |rolleyes
Geh halt trotzdem lieber auf Nummer sicher, wenn man nach 1-2 harten Attacken auf einmal nen durch geribbeltes Fluo in der Hand hatte, ärgert man sich irgendwann.
Das die Hechte sich noch in Grenzen halten und es eher selten ist das man einen am Strom fängt stimmt natürlich. Ich habe auch fast alle auf Motorölfarbende Gufis, beim einfachen reinholen vor der Steinpackung um Hänger zu vermeiden gefangen :m


----------



## Fr33 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Servus,

genau das selbe wie bei Sakier - gegen Ende der Steinpackung beim Einleiern knallen die meisten Hechte auf den Köder.


----------



## masterpike (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Kenn ich aus Holland (Nederrijn) nur zu gut. 

Am Niederrhein sind es bei mir öfter Rapfen oder zur Dämmerung hin auch mal Zander.


----------



## zorra (13. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



Sakier schrieb:


> Das seh ich genauso.
> Ich fisch schon seit Jahren Stahl, alleine weil Hechte vorkommen und ich bei Hängern und beim Schleifen ein besserer Gefühl und Sicherheit habe.
> Und vom Angelgefühl oder irgendetwas in der Art ändert sich auch nichts wenn man mit Stahl fischt. Also warum darauf verzichten ?


...genau richtig wenn den mal die Meter+ kommen bisse auf der richtigen Seite...und Zander störte es nicht die Bohne.
gr.zorra


----------



## randio (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hm, das würde ich nicht so stehen lassen...
Zumindest nicht dann, wenn der Rhein glasklar ist.

Wir haben vergleichsfischen an Tagen gemacht an denen "fast" jeder Wurf nen Biss brachte. Mit FC und ohne FC (bzw. mit Stahl), mit FC hat DEUTLICH mehr Bisse gebracht.

Es ist sicher nicht representativ, aber eine eindeutige Tendenz.

Ob Stahl oder nicht, ist sicher eine Gewissensfrage.
Grundsätzlich finde ich es gut, wenn man sich überhaupt gedanken über den Fisch macht.

Da ich aber auf ca. 200-300 Zander mal einen Hecht habe, kann ich es mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren "nur" mit FC zu fischen.


----------



## siloaffe (16. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



randio schrieb:


> Ob Stahl oder nicht, ist sicher eine Gewissensfrage.
> Grundsätzlich finde ich es gut, *wenn man sich überhaupt gedanken über den Fisch macht*.
> 
> Da ich aber auf ca. 200-300 Zander mal einen Hecht habe, *kann ich es mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren* "nur" mit FC zu fischen.




Genau meine Meinung:m 


Und um mal zurück aufs Thema zukommen


----------



## Fr33 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ob Stahl oder FC... das muss jeder selber für sich entscheiden. Ich weiss, dass es an meiner Stelle Hechte gibt - also verwende ich ein feines Stahlvorfach.

Aber zum Thema:

Was war denn gestern am Rhein los ?! Im Buhnenfeld gings gestern abend zu wie auf dem Oktoberfest. 3 Uferangler waren bereits da und 2 Boote mit je 4 Mann versuchten Ihr Glück Vertikal an der Ströumngskante der Buhnenköpfe.

Gebissen hatte es anscheinend hin und wiede mal - aber das folgende Fluchen der Bootsbesatzungen zeigte, dass es nicht einfach wurde.

In 3 h hatte ich 3 "richtge" Bisse .... die restlichen 4-5Bisse waren Grundeln, die selbst nen 4,5" Shaker angriffen!

Gegen Einbruch der Dunkelheit und durch ergänzen eines Stringers konnt ich dann doch noch einen Zander verhaften. Einen fast Goldfarbenen 50er, den ich wieder releast hatte. 

Auffällig mal wieder - ein richtig fett gefressener Zander.


----------



## Barbenspezi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Hier einmal meiner von gestern Abend.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3717126&postcount=2751


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Gestern Abend konnte ich bei trockenen Bedingungen 2 Barsche, eine Brasse (regulär gebissen) und 6 Zander überlisten. Leider nicht ein Fisch dabei, für den sich ein Foto gelohnt hätte! Alles Kinderstube... |uhoh:


----------



## Anek20dot (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri in die Runde...

War gestern von 17.00 bis 23.00 unterwegs. Keinen einzigen Biss auf diverse Gufis verzeichnet (außer den obligatorischen Grundelattacken). 

Ab 19.00 kamen Wobbler ins Spiel. Und siehe da, beim ca. 6-7 Wurf ein brachialer Biss.... Ergebnis: 81 cm. (erster Ü80 in 2012)







Kurze Zeit später gingen noch ein mitte 40er und anfang 50er ans Band.

Gruß Anek20dot


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Dickes Petri zum klasse Zander!!!!

Wir konnten bei unserer Tour am Sonntag 4 Zander und 3 Barsche fangen...

Kollege mit einem 70er
http://*ih.us/scaled/landing/14/70eraufcr8.jpg

http://*ih.us/scaled/landing/208/img1091eu.jpg

http://*ih.us/scaled/landing/443/20121007124255.jpg


----------



## Anek20dot (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri !!  Schöner Barsch....

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich morgen mit meinem Kumpel Richtung Duisburg düsen... mal schauen was geht..


----------



## masterpike (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri zusammen, schöne Fische!

Gestern gab es zu zweit gute Stückzahlen in guten Größen + einen Traumfisch.











Gruß

masterpike


----------



## MoselBarbe (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Was für ein Köder haste denn benutzt, der da aus dem Maul schaut? wenn ich fragen darf?
Petri zu dem geilen Fisch:vik:

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## hanzz (10. Oktober 2012)

Petri in die Runde.
Mal wieder tolle Fänge und tolle Bilder.


----------



## Anek20dot (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri...geiler Zander !!!

Der heutige Ausflug nach Duisburg war ok.
Für mich gabs 2 Zander auf Wobbler bis 55 cm.
Kumpel konnte einen 61er auf Wobbler und einen 40er auf Gufi überlisten.
#t Mit Gufis lief bei mir wieder nichts, nicht mal einen Zupfer gehabt.


Gruß 
Anek20dot


----------



## RonsWorld (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen!!!

Mit welchen Wobblern fischt ihr denn auf Zander?|kopfkrat


----------



## zorra (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Heute Nachmittag war es nicht so einfach mit dem Wind und einsetzenen Regen... hatten nur 30ger Köppe mit,aber dennoch konnten wir noch ein paar Zetis landen...nachdem mein Kumpel noch ein grosser Hecht vom Haken ging und der Wind und Regen stärker wurde haben wir um 7Uhr abgebrochen.
gr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Petri Dirk


----------



## siloaffe (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Die Kollegen berichten mir immer von Massenfängen KLEINER Zander 35-45cm da waren auch mal 20 Stück in 8 Stunden drin. 

Aber ich fange endweder Nix oder Ü60, wie kommt das;+ 
Hier `n 69er und `n 81er


----------



## zorra (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Petri Dirk


...Dank Dir Grossbarschjäger.:vik:
gr.zorra


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Letzten Sonntag trotz Hochwasser gut gefangen. 
Konnte sechs Zander überlisten...
Mein Größter:
http://*ih.us/scaled/landing/717/img1104bearbeitet.jpg


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Zanderfänge am Rhein 2012*

Ein schönes Zandermoppelchen von gestern!

http://img203.*ih.us/img203/8776/img1122s.jpg
Insgesamt gingen 5 Stück bei mir ans Band...


----------

